# Eure 20" Waffen - Teil 2



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## evil_rider (4. Dezember 2009)

da ja im klassic auch im trial und singlespeed forum eigende gallerien für die räder sind mache ich das hier jetzt auch 

also postet bilder von EUREN 20" waffen

p.s. meine 20" waffe ist erst mitte november feddisch  also müsst ihr euch mit bildern davon noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2009)

Rahmen:Federal D.Watt$
Gabel:Federal 20/20
Lenker:Federal 20/20
Vorbau:Odyssey V3
Kurbel:LeafCycles Motostick

Kette:Shadow Halflink
Kettenblatt:èclat Tilt 25t

Sattel:Wethepeople Supreme
Sattelstange:Animal Pivotal
Sattelklemme:Federal Slim

Bremse:Odyssey EVO II
Bremshebel:Odyssey Monolever
Bremskabel:Shadow Linear
Bremsbacken:Baradine

Pedale:Odyssey PVC
Griffe:ODI Longneck ST
Barends:ODI

Hinterrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite
Naberoper 8000er mit Female Achse
Reifen:Fit F.A.F.K. 20x2.10
Schlauch:Lafinca

Vorderrad:
Felge:Eastern
Nabe:Eastern
Reifen:Fit F.A.F.K. 20x2.25
Schlauch:Lafinca


----------



## majesty (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## 620HLF (5. Dezember 2009)

majesty schrieb:


>


was issn das fürn Mäntelchen vorn druff bei dir?


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich will ja nix sagen, aber der Sattel...


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. Dezember 2009)

der alameda ist schon ein merkwürdiger rahmen aber trotzdem gutes rad!  
das drüber eher nicht so :/


----------



## majesty (6. Dezember 2009)

was mit dem sattel?
und warum komischer rahmen?
flybikes 2.25


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. Dezember 2009)

merkwürdige geo meinte ich. ich weiß einfach nicht was sich rich hirsch dabei gedacht hat. aber wie gesagt, rad gefällt trotzdem.


----------



## Federal.Tom (6. Dezember 2009)

Lacke neu. (Danke nochmal an meinen Onkel den HEIZER ;D)
Neues Kettenblatt (Superstar)
Neue Hinterradnabe (Shadow V2)
Sattel neu (Parano)
Lenker neu (Grand Slam XLT)


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2009)

> was mit dem sattel?


Der ist so nah am Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majesty (6. Dezember 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Der ist so nah am Sattelrohr.


 
ja und jetzt? passiert halt 

mhh geo? geht klar also ik merke jetzt nicht son großen unterschied wenn ich mich auf ein anderes bmx schmeiße auser vieleicht von der oberrohrlänge


----------



## 620HLF (7. Dezember 2009)

hauptsache es lässt sich fahren  grins ick z.b steh nicht auf die Hohen lenker -.- aber jedem das seine ick find die bikes bisher super


----------



## majesty (7. Dezember 2009)

so sieht es aus...


----------



## Marzokka (7. Dezember 2009)

Neuer Rahmen -> Ganz neuer United Mothership 

Achso: Und Kurbel schwarz beklebt!


----------



## RISE (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh, den Rahmen hätt ich auch gerne. Schönes Rad.


----------



## Sword (7. Dezember 2009)

OK hier dann auch mal mein Mothership...hehe das darüber bin ich auch schon gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh hey schöner Rahmen  und die einzigartigsten, geilsten Felgen ever


----------



## Federal.Tom (7. Dezember 2009)

ich werd hier einfach übersprungen =O


----------



## lennarth (7. Dezember 2009)

dein rad is geil.


----------



## Marzokka (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist es und 'ne geile Wand haste


----------



## 620HLF (8. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, die wand ist echt kuuhl.... muss ick mir merken


----------



## _coco_ (14. Dezember 2009)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen -> Ganz neuer United Mothership
> 
> Achso: Und Kurbel schwarz beklebt!




Bestes Rad seit SEHR langer Zeit


----------



## Marzokka (15. Dezember 2009)

Oh, ich danke vielmals  Es ist auch besser als jede Freundin, wenn ich das so sagen darf <3


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2009)

Klingt jedenfalls glaubhaft.


----------



## Marzokka (15. Dezember 2009)

Klar  Meckert nicht rum, sagt nicht was ich machen soll und mein BMX macht das, was ICH will 
Außerdem ist es nicht eingeschnappt, wenn ich mich mit anderen Mädels treffe


----------



## Hertener (16. Dezember 2009)

Yo, und "danach" kannst Du es einfach in die Ecke stellen und in Ruhe eine Flasche Bier trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (17. Dezember 2009)

Da versteht mich jemand


----------



## Hertener (17. Dezember 2009)




----------



## lennarth (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## holmar (26. Dezember 2009)

ein sehr nettes gerät


----------



## DJ_BMX (26. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## Federal.Tom (26. Dezember 2009)

ohne witz ne...alle fahren den colony vorbau xD JEDER!

aber der ist auch mega geil.
leicht. schÃ¶n. hÃ¤lt super.

schÃ¶nes rad  â¥


----------



## lennarth (26. Dezember 2009)

ist aber kein colony 
ist ein fly malaga,der ist schon ein bisschen älter


----------



## retrogott (26. Dezember 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Vorbauten sind.
Will jemand seinen Coalition Vorbau gegen meinen Attila Vorbau tauschen?


----------



## lennarth (26. Dezember 2009)

als ob einer deinen schwulen 500 gramm vorbau will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (26. Dezember 2009)

Was junge, 310g!


----------



## lennarth (26. Dezember 2009)

siktir git,du yockl digga


----------



## retrogott (26. Dezember 2009)

Komm du mal lieber nach Braunschweig rollen


----------



## lennarth (26. Dezember 2009)

übermorgen glaub ich.


----------



## retrogott (26. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich schon Skifahren.
btt.


----------



## Marzokka (27. Dezember 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> siktir git,du yockl digga



Haha Buddy Ogün 
Geiles Rad da oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (27. Dezember 2009)

Partlist:
Frame: Wethepeople Sleepless green 21"
Bars: WethePeople Madmax flat black 8,7"
Stem: S&M redneck XLT black (shadow crmo bolts)
Forks: Odyssey pro race fork CS2 black 10mm
Headset: black one.
Grips: Odi Longneck
Bar Ends: animal black plastic

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop salmon

Seating:
Seat: Simple with Ti-Rails
Seat Post: fit dl black
Seat Post Clamp: Strawberry

Cranks: Profile race crank with ti axle&bolts
Sprocket: S&M Tuffman black 23t
Chain: Kool chain light
Pedals: Premium thin pedals black
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: Gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini with Bluesix Ti-bolts
Tire: Odyssey aitken knobby k-lyte 2,125"

Back Wheel:
Rim: Gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini (14mm hollow-Ti ; 9t Ti-Driver ; CrMo-nuts)
Tire: Odyssey path k-lyte 2,1"










bessere bilder,folgen in kürze.


----------



## XenoX (27. Dezember 2009)

was das für nen auto im hintergrund?


----------



## DJ_BMX (27. Dezember 2009)

Auto könnte ein Mercedes C oder E 120 

Rahmenfarbe + Nabenfarbe ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## holmar (27. Dezember 2009)

also ohne aufkleber auf dem rahmen würd ich das rad wieder heiraten


----------



## Stirni (27. Dezember 2009)

isn BMW 5er E39 mit winterbereifung.

danke,der bikestation sticker kommt ab,profile&empire bleiben dran.
Die Farbe kommt leider auf Bildern überhaupt nicht rüber,da sie noch viel intensiver ist. Ich versuchs bei gutem Wetter mal einzufangen


----------



## Federal.Tom (27. Dezember 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ist aber kein colony
> ist ein fly malaga,der ist schon ein bisschen älter



Fly Bikes gefällt doch auch 
Sah halt auf den ersten blick nach Colony aus


----------



## retrogott (27. Dezember 2009)

Also ich sehe da keine Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## RISE (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe nur, dass der Fly schöner ist und Stirnis Rad mit dem LTF irgendwie schöner aussah.


----------



## Stirni (27. Dezember 2009)

ach pläne für nächstes jahr sind doch längst geschmiedet..


----------



## HEIZER (27. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> ach pläne für nächstes jahr sind doch längst geschmiedet..



ebend... zB. mal wieder nach Recklinghausen - Hochlaa zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh wieder nur Spasties die meinen wieder alles besser zu wissen.
Von der seite sahs halt so aus, tut mir leid das ich hier Falschaussagen mache..muss ich jetzt in den Knast?

Mein Gott man kann sich auch anstellen.


----------



## Stirni (27. Dezember 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> ebend... zB. mal wieder nach Recklinghausen - Hochlaa zu kommen



ab juni sicherlich regelmäßig weil endlich auto


----------



## L_AIR (31. Dezember 2009)

mein mobil:


----------



## heup (3. Januar 2010)

ach. dich hab ich doch letztens erst in der Yard gesehn(adventsjam?)
rad gefällt mir gut, aber den sattel mag ich nicht so.


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. Januar 2010)

Ich mags 

Der Sattel ist etwas zu Groß.


----------



## L_AIR (3. Januar 2010)

heup schrieb:


> ach. dich hab ich doch letztens erst in der Yard gesehn(adventsjam?)
> rad gefällt mir gut, aber den sattel mag ich nicht so.



kann sein, da waren lenker und sattel aber noch schwarz


----------



## Dirt-Biker18 (4. Januar 2010)

Mein Bmx


----------



## lightmetal (4. Januar 2010)

Da fährt der Hass persönlich mit.


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2010)

Dirt-Biker18 schrieb:


> Mein Bmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (5. Januar 2010)

Hatte nicht jeder mal so ein 
Das ist ja nicht hässlich aufgebaut, sondern eben nen Komplettrad an dem noch nicht viel verändert wurde. Wenns hält 
Bisschen schwach das zu haten mMn.


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2010)

man kanns aber auch übertreiben.


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. Januar 2010)

kleineres Kettenblatt, Sticker ab, Kabelsalat wegmachen, anderen Sattel und Speichen schwarz.


----------



## qam (5. Januar 2010)

Finds jetzt auch nicht grad so volle Pulle, aber naja...

DJ_BMX du versuchst nicht ernsthaft ein Eishockey Playstation-Spiel über deine Signatur in einem Fahrrad-Forum zu verkaufen, oder?


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. Januar 2010)

Warum  den nicht ?


----------



## Dirt-Biker18 (6. Januar 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> kleineres Kettenblatt, Sticker ab, Kabelsalat wegmachen, anderen Sattel und Speichen schwarz.


 
ok , werd ich machen ich wollt ja nur eure Meinung wissen bisschen was ist eh schon weg wie : Kabelsalat , Sattel , Sticker ab und das neue Kettenblatt und die Speichen hab ich schon bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (6. Januar 2010)

Nen kleineren Sattel ? und kleineres Kettenblatt ?

Wenns Geld reicht noch gescheite Kurbeln


----------



## retrogott (6. Januar 2010)

Villeicht sollte er es auch einfach so aufbauen, wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## qam (6. Januar 2010)

retrogott schrieb:


> Villeicht sollte er es auch einfach so aufbauen, wie es ihm gefällt.



Also DAS! halte ich ja mal für Quark! Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder seine Sachen so gestalten würde wie sie ihm gefallen? Am Ende wäre man da ja noch individuell... also bitte...


----------



## uni922vega (7. Januar 2010)

Gestern in Darmstadt gekauft....Subrosa Salvador Dirt


----------



## DJ_BMX (7. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir gut 

Würde vll. noch alle Sticker außer den am Steuerrohr weg machen und den Sattel ganz runter.


----------



## uni922vega (7. Januar 2010)

Hab schon den riesigen Kleber vom Unterrohr gerissen, bevor ich en Bild geschossen habe.
Der war grauenhaft.

Werden wohl schwarze Kurbeln + Lenker kommen. Also falls jemand an den roten Teilen Intresse hat, einfach melden!


----------



## Wuschl (8. Januar 2010)

@ uni922vega:
Schönes Ding!! Hab mir das gleiche vor ca 4 Wochen auch in Darmstadt geholt. Bin direkt in den Baumarkt und hab schwarze Farbe für die Kurbel geholt  . Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu lackieren.


----------



## Lolli (9. Januar 2010)

angenehm minimalistisch mit schwarzer Kurbelschraube und roter Kurbel  
Haste ne Ahnung was das Gelöt wiegt ? 

Gruß


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## RISE (10. Januar 2010)

Find ich richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (10. Januar 2010)

Ich ich sehr gut. 
Dein HR ist an ner Stelle irg. wie blau.


----------



## heup (11. Januar 2010)

Du meinst bei den Sattelstreben oder?
Das ist nur Licht , wenn ich mich nicht irrrre.
Sieht wohl ganz nett aus!


----------



## Flatpro (11. Januar 2010)

dei mudder is doch blau


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (11. Januar 2010)

Nene, er hat schon recht, hatte meine damals blauen Felgen schlecht lackiert, bzw habe die Reifen nicht abgenommen. Jetzt schimmert da halt ein bisschen blau durch.


----------



## Federal.Tom (11. Januar 2010)

Alter wenn das Teil ne mu**hie hätt ne  
dann wär hier aber *******

Sau schönes radel


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. Januar 2010)

Effektlackierung


----------



## heup (12. Januar 2010)

Bmxer Fabian schrieb:


> Nene, er hat schon recht, hatte meine damals blauen Felgen schlecht lackiert, bzw habe die Reifen nicht abgenommen. Jetzt schimmert da halt ein bisschen blau durch.



ahh verdammt!


----------



## King Jens one (13. Januar 2010)

Meine Flybikes Luna wiegt 10,4kg


----------



## RISE (13. Januar 2010)

Tip top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (13. Januar 2010)

der aufkleber am oberrohr könnte noch ab aber sonst top


----------



## Trailst4R (14. Januar 2010)

tolles rad!


----------



## majesty (14. Januar 2010)

Schönes Kinderrad.

hier mal meins.


----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Januar 2010)

So tolle kinderräder


----------



## Hertener (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, alle schön ...




... schwarz.


----------



## holmar (14. Januar 2010)

stimmt, die seite ist erstaunlich uniform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoram (14. Januar 2010)

Soo hier meine Ausgeburt der Werkstatt:






Bild von der Seite kommt bei Zeiten!


----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es dermaßen geil.


----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2010)

schickes teil, aber wie koennt ihr alle den lenker nur so weit hinten fahren?


----------



## Hertener (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## uni922vega (15. Januar 2010)

Sehr sehr geiles Rad, gibts nix zu meckern.

Evtl mal Weißwandreifen versucht?


----------



## nicusy (15. Januar 2010)

nää is gut so wie es is mit den weißen felgen!
weißer lenker evtl


----------



## DJ_BMX (15. Januar 2010)

Lass es genau so !
Mehr weiß ist einfach zu viel (für mich )


----------



## RISE (15. Januar 2010)

Genauso ist es. So ist es doch top.


----------



## heup (16. Januar 2010)

sehr nicee!


----------



## HEIZER (16. Januar 2010)

Top Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## RISE (18. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad mit augenfreundlicher Farbzusammenstellung.


----------



## Hertener (18. Januar 2010)

Der vordere Teil des Rades erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Bonanza-Rad.


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. Januar 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Der vordere Teil des Rades erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Bonanza-Rad.



Mich auch voll


----------



## retrogott (18. Januar 2010)

tut das eigentlich not dass du immer posten musst.

dj bmx


----------



## holmar (19. Januar 2010)

computer sagt nein


----------



## HEIZER (24. Januar 2010)

Mein neues aus alten Teilen


----------



## retrogott (24. Januar 2010)

Schön!


----------



## Hertener (24. Januar 2010)

Hast Du das alles dem Nils abgeluchst? 

*EDIT:*
Ach nee, dat is ja dem Nils seins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (25. Januar 2010)

Nee ist meines jetzt , Nils hat nen Sunday Rahmen ( da wo die Sticker fast ned ablösbar sind   ), das hier ist der alte Eastern Rahmen mit versch. Komponenten von meinem und was so noch rumlag


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2010)

HEIZER schrieb:


> und was so noch rumlag



Aha, also Eastern Rahmen und der Rest geklaut.


----------



## HEIZER (25. Januar 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Aha, also Eastern Rahmen und der Rest geklaut.



..aber nicht doch !     Was so in der Garage (rum)lag...Lenker  Sattel ..Kurbeln usw


----------



## Hertener (25. Januar 2010)

Vorbau, Kettenblatt, ... Mensch, so 'ne tolle Garage möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## DJ_BMX (26. Januar 2010)

Ich würde nur schwarze Kurbeln nehmen und vll. den Rotor ab. Lenker sieht ziemlich tief aus. vll. nen höheren nehmen ? 

Finde dass das Gold zum Schwarz PERFEKT passt !


----------



## HEIZER (6. Februar 2010)

Links meines , rechts das vom Sohnemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (6. Februar 2010)

du solltest dir unter einem fadenscheinigen vorwand die kurbeln unter den nagelreißen.


----------



## DaGore (13. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k09ZndR-lY"]YouTube- Best of bails 2009 - StÃ¼rze Crash Freiburg bmx trial[/ame]


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. Februar 2010)

Die Musik passt ja ^^

Ich hab deine Videos immer auf Youtube gesehen weiter so  
Aber vll. falsches Album ?!


----------



## keepdirtclean (14. März 2010)

kleines update


----------



## RISE (14. März 2010)

Gibts nichts zu meckern, da gefällt mir sogar raw mal wieder.


----------



## nicusy (14. März 2010)

des is eher grau oder?
mir mag der sattel nicht gefallen!


----------



## keepdirtclean (14. März 2010)

jo, clear nennt sich das soweit ich weiss.
sattel ist halt so ne sache, mir taugt der supergut.


----------



## paule_p2 (15. März 2010)

gefällt wie immer!


----------



## Daniel_D (16. März 2010)




----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2010)

top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last_Rider (17. März 2010)

Rahmen:MacNeil BIBI 2008
Gabel:WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur
Lenker:MacNeil XLT
Vorbau:FIT DLR Stem
Kurbel:FSA Nasty Boy 

Kette:KMC Kool Chain Super light Nano coated white
Kettenblatt:Knew Butterfly 27 T

Sattel:MacNeil S.L. Kevlar Pivotal
Sattelstange:MacNeil Stump Pivotal
Sattelklemme:Snafu Conrad Lite Clamp

Bremserimo E-Brake
Bremshebel:Odyssey Monolever Medium
Bremskabel:Odyssey
Bremsbacken:Cool Stop 

Pedale:Salt Industrielager 
Griffe:ODI Longneck 
Barends:ODI

Hinterrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite Chrom
Nabe:TWENTY Driving Cassette Hub 10 T 
Reifen:FlyBikes Ruben 2.0
Schlauch:Lafinca

Vorderrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite White
Nabe: Demolition Mary-Kate
Reifen:KHE Premium Mac 2 Street
Schlauch:Lafinca


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. März 2010)




----------



## BaronAlex (26. März 2010)

Verdammt - ich bin zu doof um Fotos hochzuladen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/602993


----------



## holmar (26. März 2010)

ist auch besser bei dem rad


----------



## BaronAlex (26. März 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> ist auch besser bei dem rad


Pffffff 

Sollte ja eig auch ein LowBudget Radl werden, aber is dann nicht ganz so gelaufen


----------



## add1ck (1. April 2010)

Rahmen: 		Superstar "New Deal" 
Gabel:		Odyssey Classic Race 2
Lenker:		Demolition El Dorado
Vorbau:		Demolition Stealth
Kurbel:		Demolition Medial 2.0
Steuersatz:	        FSA Internal Headset SB

Kette:		KMC Kool Chain Super light Nano coated black
Kettenblatt:	Animal V2 Lite  24T

Sattel:		Twenty Arms Pivotal
Sattelstange:	Twenty Unidos Pivotal

Bremse:		Odyssey EVO 2
Bremshebel:	Odyssey Monolever Small
Bremskabel:	        Odyssey Linear Slick
Bremsbacken:	Baradine

Pedale:		Demolition Team Magnesium Pedals SB
Griffe:		Demolition Team (Waffle)
Barends:		Demolition Plastik
Pegs:		        Sputnic Hammer

Hinterrad:
Felge:		G-SPORT RibCage 48h chrom
Nabe:		        G-SPORT Ratchet Cassette  9T
Reifen: 		Demolition Monaco Kevlar Folding
Schlauch:		Schwalbe
Speichen:	        Sapim Laser Double Butted Niro Spokes

Vorderrad:
Felge:		G-SPORT RibCage 36h black
Nabe: 		Superstar Overdrive Front Bolt
Reifen:		Demolition Monaco
Schlauch:		Schwalbe
Speichen:	        Sapim Laser Double Butted Niro Spokes


----------



## qam (3. April 2010)

Und hier mal mein Mobil!  Ne Schwarze Felge kommt bald!


----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAALLLLLTTTTTTAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DES is SOOOOOOO DERBEEEEEE qaIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)

nur über das Kettenblatt  lässt sich streiten ;-)


----------



## Philipipo (3. April 2010)

kann des sein das die Kette ein bissel runterhängt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (3. April 2010)

alter du bist ja derbe verstrahlt, weißt du das es einen "ändern" button gibt?


----------



## BaronAlex (3. April 2010)

Is schön, aber Spacer sind kacke


----------



## Hertener (3. April 2010)

@iManu:
Jepp, weiß er, spätestens seit diesem Post, hat das aber wohl noch nicht verinnerlicht. 

@qam:
Chic. Ein neuer Hinterreifen würde den Gesamteindruck aufwerten.


----------



## qam (3. April 2010)

Danke, ja Spacer muss leider drauf, sonst sitzt die Gabel nicht 100% fest und das ist nicht so geil.
Und ja es kommt ein komplett neues Hinterrad bald, inklusive neuem Reifen, so einer wie vorne drauf ist.
Edit: Ja die Kette hängt leicht und bei meinem Blatt gibts nichts zu streiten!


----------



## BaronAlex (3. April 2010)

Gabel kann man doch kürzen  Außer natürlich du willst sie evtl wieder verkaufen und es mit der orig. Länge leichter haben


----------



## qam (3. April 2010)

Naja, sind ca. 1-2mm die überstehen... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (3. April 2010)

hinterrad noch neu,spacer überm vorbau weg,und ich sehe ein sehr schönes rad!! 

gabel kürzen ist kein problem. hab bei meiner odyssey 5 oder 6mm weggekürzt


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. April 2010)

Sattel runter !
Aber so ist es schon super gut !
Irgendwie muss noch was Oranges rein.


----------



## qam (4. April 2010)

Du erhältst ein Doppel-Nein von mir!


----------



## deathmagnetic (4. April 2010)

So da is meine Jane 

Rahmen: Eastern Jane 08 
Gabel: Estern Nitrous 
Sattel: Eclat
Kurbel: Eastern Stealth 
Pedale: Fly Bikes Ruben  Graphite
Mäntel: KHE Mac 2 Street 2,1
Lenker: Estern Wonder Years 8,5
Vorbau: Eastern Choker II
Laufräder: Eastern
Schläuche: Maxxis Ultra Light 
Griffe: Demolition   






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## L_AIR (4. April 2010)

traumhaft


----------



## deathmagnetic (4. April 2010)

danke


----------



## Stirni (4. April 2010)

übergangsrad. diesen monat folgt dann das ultimativ-rad. <3


----------



## qam (4. April 2010)

Noch ultimativer als das Alte? Geht das noch?


----------



## BaronAlex (4. April 2010)

@ Stirni: Schon auch schön!


----------



## Stirni (4. April 2010)

danke soweit. und ja qam,da geht noch was ;D
kleine partlist:
Fit S3.5,profile naben&profile kurbel mit vieel titan bla bla,fit dlr,premium pedalen,gsport felgen,s&m tuffman kettenblatt, simple sattel mit ti-rails + fit dl stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (4. April 2010)

Titan is immer nett


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

Und wo sind die Pegs?


----------



## Stirni (4. April 2010)

gleiche reifen wären schön und sattel noch steiler oder andern 

edit: der kommentar bezog sich auf baron alex's bild.


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

Lila passt nicht.


----------



## iManu (4. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> danke soweit. und ja qam,da geht noch was ;D
> kleine partlist:
> Fit S3.5,profile naben&profile kurbel mit vieel titan bla bla,fit dlr,premium pedalen,gsport felgen,s&m tuffman kettenblatt, simple sattel mit ti-rails + fit dl stütze



bock mir den dlr zu verchecken?


----------



## Stirni (4. April 2010)

leider nein,sorry. <3


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2010)

> edit: der kommentar bezog sich auf baron alex's bild.


aso? Sehe dem sein Bild nicht.


----------



## Stirni (4. April 2010)

baronalex schrieb:
			
		

> geändert von baronalex (heute um 20:07 uhr)



vll. deswegen


----------



## BaronAlex (4. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> gleiche reifen wären schön und sattel noch steiler oder andern
> 
> edit: der kommentar bezog sich auf baron alex's bild.


Ok ok, hab endlich das Bilder einfügen gecheckt, aber wollt's nachträglich nicht mehr machen  Aber wenn ihr es nicht anders wollt 


 

 
Gleiche Reifen wären echt schön, aber in tanwall war der 2,2er leider überall schon ausverkauft  Find's so aber auch ganz nett - is in echt besser - hinnten LR komplett schwarz mit tannwall und vorne LR mit silbernen Nippeln, dafür mit schwarzem Reifen.
Sattel geht nicht steiler is ja ein komplettes Teil, aber ich find den ganz gut (schön leicht  )

Und wie sind die sonstigen Meinungen zu meinem ersten selbstgeschusterten? Okay, andere Kurbeln kommen nochmal irgendwann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (5. April 2010)

Mit nem Tanwall vorne und nem anderen Sattel fände ich es garnicht schlecht.
Lenkerfarbe ist halt Geschmackssache, aber hat auf jeden fall was eigenes


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2010)

Beim Sattel bin ich ja der Meinung, dass er nicht zu fett, aber auch nicht zu slim sein sollte. Ein gesundes Mittelmaß wäre ideal.
Und was die Tanwall-Reifen betrifft: Mir persönlich würden Reifen mit grüner Lauffläche, passend zum Lenker, besser gefallen.


----------



## RISE (5. April 2010)

740g für einen 2.1" Reifen, in den man max. 60PSI pumpen kann, wirken irgendwie nicht gerade als Kaufargument.


----------



## BaronAlex (5. April 2010)

Grüne Reifen? Ne du, ein aggressiver Farbfleck reicht mir 
Soll ja eigentlich auch schön oldschool abge****t aussehen  (Der Stil ist ja evtl auch bei meinem 24er zu erkennen)


----------



## iManu (5. April 2010)




----------



## Philipipo (5. April 2010)

ich würd den sattel nicht ganz so steil machen aber es ist ja dein BMX. ;-)


aber sonst kommt das Bike durch das matte schwarz einfach nur edel rüber!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (5. April 2010)

iManu schrieb:


>



Black is beautiful


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2010)

Kettenglied und Barends passen nicht. 

sonst


----------



## mainfluffy (5. April 2010)

und schwarz glänzender lenker.
vielleicht matt machen?
ist auch egal. merkt keiner.
top!


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. April 2010)

Du offenbar schon.
Mir wäre es nicht sofort aufgefallen.
Mir gefällts. Die weißen Barends würde ich schon dran lassen.
Ist das eine Kettenglied falsch rum drin ?!


----------



## RISE (5. April 2010)

Da gibts nichts dran zu meckern. Schwarze Räder sind die schönsten. Das war schon immer so und wird wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## iManu (6. April 2010)

danke fürs lob

kettenglied ist richtig rum drin, und es ist ein kettenschloss, darum auch silber.
barends bleiben bis sie kaputt sind, lenker bleibt auch so weil ich zu faul bin,
sattel bleibt auch so, sonst stört er mich bei trundowns


----------



## rchrdkrnr (6. April 2010)

Eure fahrräder sind erschreckent hässlich


----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2010)

deine rechtschreibung auch


----------



## Philipipo (6. April 2010)

@rchrdkrnr:

dann stell doch mal deins rein!!!


----------



## lightmetal (6. April 2010)

richard, das du wieder so anti sein musst - mannö. Der Jesus wäre mit so einer Einstellung auch nicht auferstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (6. April 2010)

weil ichs so gern hab


----------



## BaronAlex (6. April 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> weil ichs so gern hab



Auch schön, aber den Sattel find ich bissl moppelig


----------



## qam (6. April 2010)

Ich finds geil, inklusive Sattel!


----------



## DaGore (6. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cRiCWuylXE"]YouTube- Dieter Bohlen vs. BMX[/nomedia]


----------



## Daniel_D (6. April 2010)

ich fahr nach Freibug und tret dir zwischen die Beine!


----------



## BaronAlex (6. April 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> ich fahr nach Freibug und tret dir zwischen die Beine!


Yiehaa


----------



## mainfluffy (12. April 2010)

Meins. Mächte aber noch neuen Vorbau und Rotor.

Rahmen: Federal D.Watt$ 20.75'' 
Gabel: Federal 20/20  
Lenker: Federal 20/20 High 
Kurbel: LeafCycles Motosticks 
Kurbellager: Mankind/Selmade 
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary V3 
Topbolt: Mankind 
Steuersatz: FSA 
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Medium 
Bremskabel: The Shadow Conspiracy 
Bremse: Odyssey EVO II 
Bremsklötze: Baradine 
Sattel: United Pivotal 
Sattelstange: Animal Pivotal 
Sattelklemme: Federal Slim 
Kette: The Shadow Conspiracy Halflink 
Kettenblatt: éclat Tilt 25t 
Pedale: Odyssey PVC 
Griffe: ODI Longneck ST 

Vorderrad: 
Nabe: Proper Bolt 
Speichen: Odyssey 
Felge: Odyssey Hazard Lite 
Felgenband: Demolotion 
Schlauch: Khe 
Mantel: Odyssey Tanwall 

Hinterrad: 
Nabe: Proper Female 
Speichen: Odyssey 
Felge: Odyssey Hazard Lite 
Felgenband: Demolotion 
Schlauch: Khe 
Mantel: Odyssey Tanwall 

Location: Bett


----------



## BaronAlex (12. April 2010)

Find ich gar nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich Chromfelgen optisch nicht so doll find


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

wieviel wiegt es denn???

Edit:Einsehr sehr schönes Rad haste da!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (12. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt es denn???



Ist das Gewicht ausschlaggebend,ob es gut oder schlecht aussieht?

Dir zuliebe gehe ich es trotzdem gleich mal wiegen.

Edit wird berichten.

Edit: Edit sagt 10,1kg.
---> War schonmal leichter.


----------



## RISE (12. April 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Den Rotor würd ich weglassen, beim Vorbau noch n schicker Toploader und das ists richtig gut.


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Ist das Gewicht ausschlaggebend,ob es gut oder schlecht aussieht?
> 
> Dir zuliebe gehe ich es trotzdem gleich mal wiegen.
> 
> ...


 
Entschuldigung das Bike sieht einfach wundervoll aus!!!!und das gewicht.....

ich hab´s ja geändert


----------



## Stirni (12. April 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Ist das Gewicht ausschlaggebend,ob es gut oder schlecht aussieht?



ist die interessierte frage nach dem gewicht ein grund,unfreundlich zu antworten?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> *GeÃ¤ndert* von Philipipo (Heute um 14:57 Uhr)



Wer weiÃ?!


----------



## lennarth (12. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (12. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> ist die interessierte frage nach dem gewicht ein grund,unfreundlich zu antworten?




Wer sagt,dass ich es unfreundlich meinte?

Sollte aufjedenfall nicht so aufgefasst werden .


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

@mainfluffy:
war ja auch nicht böse gemeint....;-)


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


>


 
sehr schönes Rad!!!

wenn ich fragen darf:was ist das für ein Reifen auf deinem VR und was das für ein Sattel ist...;-)


----------



## lennarth (12. April 2010)

reifen ist ein eastern curbmonkey und der sattel ein eclat unpadded + 5mm moosgummi + reel jeansbezug

danke


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

bitte


----------



## Philipipo (12. April 2010)

bitte bitte


----------



## BaronAlex (12. April 2010)

Echt gut!


----------



## Stirni (12. April 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Wer sagt,dass ich es unfreundlich meinte?
> 
> Sollte aufjedenfall nicht so aufgefasst werden .



dann sorry,kam so rüber.


lennarts rad ist wie immer übelste *******


----------



## mainfluffy (12. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> lennarts rad ist wie immer übelste *******



word!


----------



## honi__ (13. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (13. April 2010)

SPITZE!!!nur die Gabel sieht von der Farbe i-wie komisch aus....;-)


----------



## holmar (13. April 2010)

daumen hoch für die truvativ kurbeln


----------



## Daniel_D (13. April 2010)

Sind technisch eigentlich totaler Unsinn, aber witzig, die mal an einem BMX zu sehen (oder überhaupt wieder an irgendeinem Rad)


----------



## mainfluffy (13. April 2010)

abgesehen vom kettenblatt sehr schön!


----------



## honi__ (14. April 2010)

Servus ja muss das bike nomol komplett polieren dan stimmt die farbe der gabel mit dem rest wieder!


----------



## Loobin (18. April 2010)




----------



## _coco_ (18. April 2010)

ui.
heiße moppe !


----------



## DJ_BMX (18. April 2010)

Mich stört der Lenker.


----------



## BaronAlex (18. April 2010)

Find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (18. April 2010)

SCHÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!


----------



## lightmetal (18. April 2010)

Das ist ja mal das heißeste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## chiefwiggum (18. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> das ist ja mal das heißeste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.



# 2


----------



## mainfluffy (18. April 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Mich stört der Lenker.




mich eher die rote gabel.

sieht aber auch so top aus!


----------



## nicusy (18. April 2010)

hammer teil! ich will auch rot!!


----------



## Marzokka (18. April 2010)

Richtig geil! Absolut top wäre eine schwarze Gabel und roter Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (18. April 2010)

ekliges rot, schon 345123213213123mal gesehener raw lenker, tanwalls und ein eclat sattel. dann noch n foto von schräg hinten vom rad. aus dem winkel sieht jedes bmx einigermaßen gut aus.


----------



## Flatpro (20. April 2010)

soo, mal wieder mein mopped:


----------



## Hertener (20. April 2010)

> ... 'n foto von schräg hinten vom rad. Aus dem winkel sieht jedes bmx einigermaßen gut aus.


Yo ...


----------



## fos91 (20. April 2010)

* 			meine kleine schlampe 		*

Rahmen : 	Mankind Forward 09		
Gabel:	Mankind Asadi Phase 2 
Seuersatz:	Salt Internal Headset			
Vorbau:	Fit D.L.D 
Lenker: 	MacNeil XLT Silencer
Griffe:	Mankind Asadi Thin
V Nabe:	DK Alpha
V Felgenring:	KHE Big V		
V Mantel:	WTP Feeling		
V Schlauch:	KHE Twiggy	
Kurbel:	Snafu Maywether
Pedale:	Odyssey PVC
Kettenblatt:	Federal Street						  
Kette:           Charge Masher
Sattel:	Federal SL Slim
Sattelstange:  Bycicle Union Token
H Nabe:	Profile Mini SS Full Ti
H Felgenring:  Allination Skylark
H Mantel:	WTP Feeling
H Schlauch:	KHE Twiggy
Speichen:	Salt double buttet



[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/200912202102394914val.png]

greec Maddinnn
​


----------



## fos91 (20. April 2010)

@loobin echt suppppaaa schickes rad super clean auch wenn ich keine farben mag das echt hamma und das erste rad das mit tanwalls gut aussieht rund um gut nur bremssockel gehören an die flex verfüttert dann beide daumen hochhh


----------



## mainfluffy (23. April 2010)

So - endlich neuer Vorbau + Rotor.


----------



## Philipipo (23. April 2010)

schick...

haste die Kette selbst lackiert???


----------



## BaronAlex (23. April 2010)

Auch schön!

Ähm, ich behaupte er hat sich einfach 'ne farbige Kette gekauft - soll's auch geben...


----------



## Hertener (23. April 2010)

Mir gefällt der Vorbau nicht. Dafür aber das chromantene Vorderrad zusammen mit dem Hinterrad.


----------



## mainfluffy (24. April 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> haste die Kette selbst lackiert???



Nein.Wie Alex schon gesagt hat, ist die gekauft.
Genauer:Shadow Interlock V2 Halflink Kette 

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogott (25. April 2010)

Kette schwarz, dann richtig gut!​


----------



## HEIZER (25. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht der Hobel......bis auf die Kette


----------



## ChristophK (26. April 2010)

rotorkabel kürzen!


----------



## Ozean15 (3. Mai 2010)




----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2010)

Ich finds richtig gut.


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Mai 2010)

Sättel wäre nicht so mein Fall, aber der Tretlagerbereich ist ne Wucht. Primo Dirtmonster sieht man auch kaum mehr.


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2010)

Völlig zu unrecht eigentlich, das sind echt gute Reifen.


----------



## Ozean15 (4. Mai 2010)

Danke 
aber ich muss euch leider enttäuschen aber das ist ein Demolition Mantel


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Mai 2010)

Das kann auch nur einem Neu BMXer passieren. den Trailslayer und den Dirtmonster zu verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (4. Mai 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Völlig zu unrecht eigentlich, das sind echt gute Reifen.



allerdings! bin auch wieder zu v- und dirtmonster zurückgekehrt.


----------



## qam (4. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich hätte ja auf einen Maxxis Holy Roller getippt!


----------



## L_AIR (14. Mai 2010)

so, mal sehen wie lange die pegs diesmal dran bleiben


----------



## Philipipo (15. Mai 2010)

schick!


----------



## Sibbe1 (15. Mai 2010)

Schönes Ding,
allerdings erscheint mir der graue Sattel recht verloren an dem Bike


----------



## L_AIR (15. Mai 2010)

danke, der sattel war mal weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sibbe1 (15. Mai 2010)

Achso, na dann passt das schon ^^


----------



## uni922vega (18. Mai 2010)

Mal was neues von mir..

Roter Lenker gegen Schwarz getauscht
Rote Laufräder gegen schwarze getauscht 


Vorher:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nachher:













Kurbeln hab ich lackiert aus langeweile...Lack platzt ab...Kommen neue schwarze dran. Welche bin ich noch net sicher.

Sonst kommen noch einheitliche Reifen...Denke an Odyssey mit Weißwand.

Comments !


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2010)

Die Kette ist etwas lose und auf den "lackierten Kurbeln" sehe ich rote Flecken. Ist das 'n Bug oder 'n Feature?


----------



## uni922vega (18. Mai 2010)

uni922vega schrieb:


> Kurbeln hab ich lackiert aus langeweile...Lack platzt ab...Kommen neue schwarze dran. Welche bin ich noch net sicher.
> 
> Comments !



Kette ist zu kurz, da auf diesen Laufrädern ein anderes Ritzel drauf is!


----------



## honi__ (20. Mai 2010)

So neue laufräder ,bremshebel,sattel,bremszug


----------



## lightmetal (20. Mai 2010)

Schon viel besser, aber die Kurbeln gehen immer noch nicht.


----------



## honi__ (20. Mai 2010)

servus

danke

ach ich find sie ganz ok! un bis jetz wüsst ich au nicht was für ne andere rein machen!

gruss honi


----------



## lightmetal (20. Mai 2010)

Profile, WTP, Macneil


----------



## holmar (20. Mai 2010)

lass die kurbeln, die sind viel zu geil


----------



## sunjah (20. Mai 2010)

FBM The Joint in purple haze 

muss aber leider das BMX fahren an den nagel hängen da beide knie kaputt sind und ich nicht mehr fahren darf

was meint ihr verkaufen oder an die wand hängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. Mai 2010)

Verkaufen. Nachtrauern bringt nix!


----------



## sunjah (20. Mai 2010)

meinst du weil nachtrauern nix bringt oder nur um mein bike nicht?
was meinst du denn was ich noch verlangen soll?


----------



## Hertener (20. Mai 2010)

Hey, man stellt sich doch auch nicht das Bild seiner Verflossenen auf den Nachttisch, es sei denn, man leidet unter stark masochistischen Neigungen.

Also, weg damit und Platz für was neues schaffen. 

k.A. was Du dafür noch bekommen kannst


----------



## RISE (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab n gemaltes Selbstportrait meiner Exfreundin zu hängen. Sonst sieht das Zimmer zu leer aus. Im Gegensatz zum BMX kann ich allerdings daraus auch keinen profit mehr schlagen.


----------



## sunjah (20. Mai 2010)

na dann schmeiss ich es in die bucht und hoffe es wird geangelt


----------



## Hertener (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine vergleichbare, eigenhändige Zeichnung in meiner Schreibtischschublade liegen. Im Gegensatz zur Ex ... äh ... zum BMX ....passt die Zeichnung dort bequem hinein.


----------



## Stirni (23. Mai 2010)

Endlich fertig
Es fährt sich sehr gut und mir gefällts.

Partlist:
Frame: S&M LTF RAW 21"
Bars: S&M Beringer XLT schwarz 8"
Stem: S&M Redneck XLT (shadow hollow bolts)
Forks: S&M Pitchfork XLT
Headset: odyssey schwarz
Grips: Odi Longneck
Bar Ends: Odi plastik

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop salmon

Seating:
Seat: S&M thin seat
Seat Post: fly bikes shorty
Seat Post Clamp: fit bikes

Cranks: Profile Race Crank (GDH-ti-axle,No boss)
Sprocket: Tree spline drive 28t
Chain: Shadow Interlock V2 black
Pedals: Premium thin pedals black
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: Gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini with Bluesix Ti-bolts
Tire: Wethepeople feelin 2,25

Back Wheel:
Rim: Gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini race 9t ti driver
Tire: Wethepeople feelin 2,15

Bilder sagen mehr:


----------



## mainfluffy (23. Mai 2010)

bis auf den sattel finde ich es sehr geil!


----------



## RISE (23. Mai 2010)

Nice. Auch der Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, geht klar! 

Und ohne Bremsausstattung würde es mir noch besser gefallen.


----------



## ONE_Industries (24. Mai 2010)

ja sieht echt ur gut aus!



Ebenfalls Fertig.




mit den Nerven.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2010)

Das Kettenblatt in Vorbaufarbe wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich gÃ¶ttlich..


----------



## ONE_Industries (24. Mai 2010)

meinst?

na mal sehen


----------



## Stirni (24. Mai 2010)

andere kurbel und eventuell ein anderes kettenblatt. superstar pimp in raw oder schwarz,wär geil! geiles rad!


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2010)

Auf keinen Fall mehr orange. das ist gut so wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (24. Mai 2010)

ack, sonst sieht es zu sehr nach "Gartenzubehör" aus.


----------



## mainfluffy (24. Mai 2010)

'n schwarzer sattel wäe bestimmt auch nicht übel.


----------



## Ozean15 (25. Mai 2010)

So eine neue Gabel ist drann und eine Bremse


----------



## honi__ (27. Mai 2010)

Hier noch mein anderes bike!!!!

noch ohne weisse gabel und weisse bremse!!!!










gruss honi


----------



## Hertener (27. Mai 2010)

Was sind das für Handschuhe?


----------



## lightmetal (27. Mai 2010)

Ich behaupte mal Arbeitshandschuhe...


----------



## BaronAlex (28. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## honi__ (28. Mai 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Was sind das für Handschuhe?




Ditas grösse M mit extra griffiger inenseite rutschfest atmungsaktiv!!!

nur erhältlich in weiss oder grau im  10 pack !!


----------



## Hertener (30. Mai 2010)

Die sehen aus, als ob sie aus Gummi oder Latex sind.  Aber na gut ...

... hier mal mein Rad:





Neu sind der Vorbau von Shadow, die Kurbel von WTP und das Kettenblatt von Animal. Und seitdem Masterparts Lamellengriffe nicht mehr zu bekommen sind, fahre ich zufrieden mit den Animal Edwin Delarosa Griffen.


----------



## RISE (30. Mai 2010)

Bis auf den Lenker echt schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (30. Mai 2010)

bin der gleichen meinung wie RISE.-...


----------



## Hertener (30. Mai 2010)

Die Geo ist gut. Alternativ hätte ich damals den Berringer nehmen können, aber der Retro hat mich an vergangene Tage erinnert. Außerdem macht er das Rad individueller.


----------



## Daniel_D (30. Mai 2010)

Hatte den Fly Retro viel kleiner in Erinnerung. Ich mag die Übersetzung. Was ist das genau für eine?


----------



## Hertener (31. Mai 2010)

33/13


----------



## honi__ (31. Mai 2010)

Aktuell so!




















gruss honi


----------



## Daniel_D (31. Mai 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> 33/13



Das ist ja eher noch klein, hätte was mit 33:11 vermutet. Sieht trotzdem klasse aus.


----------



## Philipipo (31. Mai 2010)

honi schrieb:


> Aktuell so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
was hast du an dem BMX bis jetzt eig. geändert(nicht böse gemeint)
bis auf die Gabel??


----------



## Hertener (31. Mai 2010)

> Das ist ja eher noch klein, hätte was mit 33:11 vermutet.


Für die Stadt vollkommen ausreichend. 


> Sieht trotzdem klasse aus.


Danke.


----------



## iManu (1. Juni 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Die sehen aus, als ob sie aus Gummi oder Latex sind.  Aber na gut ...
> 
> ... hier mal mein Rad:
> 
> ...



das kettenblatt ist der hammer, darf man fragen wo du das erstanden hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (1. Juni 2010)

EIn 33er Animal Lite gibt es noch überall. Das Lite gibt es fast durchgehend in jeder Größe von 22 bis 39.


----------



## honi__ (1. Juni 2010)

Philipipo schrieb:


> was hast du an dem BMX bis jetzt eig. geändert(nicht böse gemeint)
> bis auf die Gabel??




Bremshebel,laufräder,gabel,barends,pedale!

das ist auch ausreichend weils mir so gefällt man muss ja nicht jedes bike ganz auf den kopf stellen!manchmal reichen auch details!

aber vileicht mach ich noch ne andere kette drauf!

gruss honi


----------



## iManu (1. Juni 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> EIn 33er Animal Lite gibt es noch überall. Das Lite gibt es fast durchgehend in jeder Größe von 22 bis 39.



danke daniel, dass es das animal lite ist, war mir bewusst, dachte nur das es ähnlich wie der jump off stem ziemlich rar ist.


----------



## Hertener (1. Juni 2010)

Das Tree ist rar. Daher habe ich mich für das Animal entschieden.
Alternativ hätte ich ein Mankind genommen - das Tolarance oder das Evolution.


----------



## sunjah (3. Juni 2010)

Hier stand einst ein langer Text,
der wusste nicht wohin,
der Moderator hat ihn weggeext,
jetzt macht es wieder Sinn.


----------



## BaronAlex (3. Juni 2010)

Falscher Thread du Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunjah (3. Juni 2010)

oh shit..hab mir ewig einen abgetippt..


----------



## Philipipo (4. Juni 2010)

so hier mal meins!!:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/663496


----------



## Philipipo (7. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage..: wie kopier ich die bilder (also meine) aus dem Fotoalbum hierher??


----------



## RISE (7. Juni 2010)

In dem weiß unterstrichenen Link unter dem Foto steht "BB - Code einblenden". Da draufklicken und einen der Links kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Philipipo (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## Trailst4R (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## RISE (10. Juni 2010)

Ein durchaus schmuckes Fahrrad.


----------



## Philipipo (10. Juni 2010)

welches??


----------



## .nOx (10. Juni 2010)

seins.


----------



## BaronAlex (12. Juni 2010)

Kleines Update:
- Profile Hubguard nun endlich auch vorne
- Sattel bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozean15 (28. Juni 2010)

Neuer sattel.


----------



## Philipipo (28. Juni 2010)

mal ein bissel neuer:


----------



## Hertener (28. Juni 2010)

Boah, wenn ich das sehe, mit dem Sattel so weit runter und so nah am Hinterrad, dann bekomme ich ... äh ... nö. Finde das irgendwie daneben. Frage mich, was das soll? 

Dem Ozean seins erinnert mich irgendwie an meins.


----------



## Der alte Sack (28. Juni 2010)

zum 461.ten - immer noch beim kinderspielzeug hängengeblieben ? gebrauchte 45er sind doch gar nich mehr so teuer.....


----------



## Philipipo (29. Juni 2010)

??an wem war das jetzt gerichtet und was ist ein 45er??


----------



## Der alte Sack (29. Juni 2010)

nochmal thread titel anschauen - kombinieren - klick, oder eben auch nicht...


----------



## Hertener (29. Juni 2010)

Ja, ja, so ist das hier.


----------



## gutelaunecola (11. Juli 2010)

meine maschine


----------



## Philipipo (17. Juli 2010)

find ich richtig schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (17. Juli 2010)

bis auf die rote kurbel  isses ok.


----------



## 1aml3gend (18. Juli 2010)

Ozean15 schrieb:


> Neuer sattel.



hab mal ein paar fragen zu deinem rahmen: 

hast du den abgebeizt oder abgeschliffen?
wie lang hats gedauert? 
& hast du bei den schweißnähten einfach mit schwarzer farbe drübergesprüht?

hoffentlich tolleriert ihr fragen in diesem thread


----------



## RISE (18. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem.

Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht für den User antworten, aber mit guter Beize hast du nicht so einen Riesenaufwand und bist auch nicht ewig am schleifen. Insbesondere bei Pulverbeschichtungen holt man sich da sonst n Tennisarm.


----------



## gutelaunecola (19. Juli 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> bis auf die rote kurbel  isses ok.



das ist pink


----------



## Son (22. Juli 2010)




----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2010)

Kann einiges!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (23. Juli 2010)

die sattelstütze ist ja ewig lang!!!111einself


----------



## RISE (23. Juli 2010)

Das Sitzrohr ist eben so kurz. Ist das ein Tree Lil' Buddy? Wirf mal Parts durch die Gegend.


----------



## Son (23. Juli 2010)

ist kein tree rahmen, sondern ein proper 

Rahmen: Proper TTL V2 21.2"
Lenker: WTP Helium Magnum
Titten: Coalition Povah
Gaböl: Odyssey 41T Dirt
Griffe: Animal
Sitz: Primo 
Sitzhalter: Metal
Kurbel: Profile
Sprocket: Tree Spline Drive 30T
Kette: Kool Chain
Pedalö: Odyssey Plast
Bremse: Odyssey
VR: Rhyno, Nabe, speichen, Odyssey Aitken K-Lyte 2.125
HR: Rhyno, Nabe mit 10T odyssey driver, speichen, Odyssey K-Lyte 2.0
(laufräder sind noch vom komplettradl!)


----------



## lightmetal (23. Juli 2010)

Da war die Kette noch straff.


----------



## Son (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## uni922vega (7. August 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Weltmeister (28. August 2010)

Mein neues Rad - ich verlink einfach mal auf mein Fotoalbum...

Aufbau
Frame: Mankind Asadi Phase II
Bars: WeThePeople Mad Maxx
Stem: WeThePeople
Forks: WeThePeople Helium
Headset: Salt Internal
Grips: Proper Team
Bar Ends: Proper Team

Seating:
Seat: Animal
Seat Post: Federall Stump
Seat Post Clamp: Internal

Cranks: Profile Race
Sprocket: WeThePeople Supreme
Chain: Shadow Interlock 
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted
Bottom Bracket: Eclat mit Flybikes Cups

Front Wheel:
Rim: Hazard Lite
Spokes: Kink
Hub: WeThePeople Supreme
Tire: KHE-Bikes Mac2 Folding
Hubguard: Superstar

Back Wheel:
Rim: Hazard Lite
Spokes: Kink
Hub: Odyssey Hazard V3
Tire: KHE-Bikes Mac2 Folding
Hubguard: Mankind

Extras:
Pegs: WeThePeople Toxic










hoffe es gefällt wie mein altes ;-)


----------



## maksle (29. August 2010)

frischer lack


----------



## mainfluffy (31. August 2010)

schwarze kurbel, sattel runter,schwarze felge,top!


----------



## Ozean15 (1. September 2010)

Neue Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (2. September 2010)

Ozean Blau!^^


----------



## RISE (2. September 2010)

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Ozean15 (2. September 2010)

Danke


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. September 2010)

Vorbau raw
Neuer HR Reifen ( Fitbikes )
Neue alte Kette weil shadow riss

Bettdecke is toll.


----------



## 00helga (22. September 2010)

ich will auch!

hier mal mein schätzchen:


----------



## Sidorak (25. September 2010)




----------



## Sidorak (25. September 2010)

kann das mal einer kleiner machen ? ^^


----------



## Sidorak (25. September 2010)

hier meine nahkampf waffe bissel mehr als 20" 

NÖ.

-Rise


----------



## hardyfreak (25. September 2010)

ohh ich fand den _*big bore toll...*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (6. Oktober 2010)




----------



## DJ_BMX (6. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Teil. *____*


----------



## streetpiratalex (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...laden.net/files/thumbs/fk3c-2.jpg[/img][/url]

da meins


----------



## mainfluffy (7. Oktober 2010)

Dem D-StreeT ihm sein Rad ist sehr geiL!


----------



## RISE (7. Oktober 2010)

Beim letzten greift das Zitat aus dem BMXBoard: zu wenig Sattelrohr, zu viel KHE.


----------



## general-easy (8. Oktober 2010)

@ D-StreeT: 
Was haste denn da für Pellen drauf? Sehen vom Profil den Eastern Fuquay ähnlich steht aber was anderes drauf oder nicht?

Ansonsten ziemlich herbes Zweirad. Steh auf so "Ghetto"-Geräte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_steed (8. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Beim letzten greift das Zitat aus dem BMXBoard: zu wenig Sattelrohr, zu viel KHE.



Farbenblindheit kann auch nichts schaden.


----------



## DJ_BMX (8. Oktober 2010)

general-easy schrieb:


> @ D-StreeT:
> Was haste denn da für Pellen drauf? Sehen vom Profil den Eastern Fuquay ähnlich steht aber was anderes drauf oder nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten ziemlich herbes Zweirad. Steh auf so "Ghetto"-Geräte..



Sind glaube ich Premium.


----------



## Last1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Yap sind Premium


----------



## Hertener (11. Oktober 2010)

Was neues für die Wochenenden:


----------



## mainfluffy (12. Oktober 2010)

schaut geil aus


----------



## Last1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hammer *_* Ist das dass Wtp Trust 2011 ?


----------



## DJ_BMX (15. Oktober 2010)

ja ist es.


----------



## mainfluffy (15. Oktober 2010)

bis auf vorbau, spacerturm und tob bolt geil.


----------



## mainfluffy (15. Oktober 2010)

hier mal meine schleuder.
mach nach wheinachten mal nen neuen Bikecheck 

Main 
Rahmen:___________________Federal D.Watt$ _
Gabel:_____________________Federal 20/20  _
Lenker:____________________Federal 20/20 High _
Vorbau:____________________Fit D.L.D._
Steuersatz:_________________FSA _
Kurbel: ____________________Leaf Motosticks _
Tretlager:__________________Mankind / Selfmade _
Kette:_____________________Charge Halflink _
Kettenblatt:________________éclat Tilt 25t _
Pedale:____________________Colony Fantastic _
Griffe:_____________________ODI Longneck ST _
Barends:___________________Eastern _
Sattel:_____________________United Pivotal _
Sattelstange:_______________Animal Pivotal _
Sattelklemme:_______________Federal Slim _

Bremssystem 
Bremshebel:________________Odyssey Modulever Short _
Bremskabel oben:____________Odyssey M5  _
Bremskabel unten:___________Snafu Astroglide London Mod Bottom Cable_
Rotor:____________________Snafu Moebius
Rotorplatte:________________Eastern (<---doch noch ein Teil von Komplettrad .) _
Bremse:____________________Odyssey EVO II _
Bremsbacken:_______________Leichtkraft Cycle Trialbeläge_

Vorderes Laufrad 
Nabe:_____________________Proper Female Front Hub _
Speichen:__________________KHE _
Felge:_____________________Odyssey Hazardt lite _
Felgenband:________________Demolotion _
Schlauch:__________________KHE light _
Mantel:____________________Odyssey Path Tanwall edition 2.10 
_ 
Hinteres Laufrad 
Nabe:_____________________Proper Female Cassette Hub  _
Speichen:__________________KHE _
Felge:_____________________Odyssey Hazardt lite _
Felgenband:________________Demolotion _
Schlauch:__________________KHE light _
Mantel:____________________Odyssey Path Tanwall edition 2.10 _

Geplant sind 
Nabe : ___________________Coalition Cassette Hub(schwarz) _
Nabe : ___________________Coalition Front Hub(schwarz) _
Pegs : ___________________Demolotion Team light  _
Mantel : __________________Premium Front _
Mantel : __________________Premium Rear _
Barends : _________________Kink light_


----------



## holmar (15. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geiles rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (16. Oktober 2010)

@ dj bmx:
was ist das für nen sprocet?


----------



## DJ_BMX (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist'n Superstar


----------



## hardyfreak (16. Oktober 2010)

thx


----------



## mügge (16. Oktober 2010)

wo bekomme ich die reifen her? also die Odyssey Path Tanwell edition 2.10?? hab mal nen bissel gesucht aber nichts gefunden. gibts vllt ähnliche reifen?


----------



## mainfluffy (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab die einfach bei bikestation gekauft .
ob sie die noch haben,weiß ich nicht, glaube nur noch die aitken in rot.
danke.


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2010)

Tanwall Reifen hat jetzt eigentlich jeder größere Hersteller im Programm. Ich kann die Duo empfehlen.


----------



## Stirni (16. Oktober 2010)

heup hat ein hübsches rad.


----------



## mainfluffy (16. Oktober 2010)

ich bervorzuge Malte oder fluffy .
danke.


----------



## holmar (17. Oktober 2010)

Heup hat sich nun mal eingebrannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Malte  Weißte noch , Ipunkt ? Der schlechte scooter ...


----------



## mainfluffy (17. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich glaube zu wissen,wer du bist, bist du der kollege mit dem weiß/orangen helm und dem cityroller,weil dein bmx kaputt war .?


----------



## Last1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Geenauu ! Und gutes Bild  Ps: Mein Dirt Rahmen wurde gerade gelackt , deswegen konnte ich gar kein Rad fahren -.-'


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr könnt eure Privatunterhaltung dann auch per PM fortsetzen...


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Oktober 2010)

kein ding, chef


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2010)

danke, heup-fluffy-malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (22. Oktober 2010)

general-easy schrieb:


> @ D-StreeT:
> Was haste denn da für Pellen drauf? Sehen vom Profil den Eastern Fuquay ähnlich steht aber was anderes drauf oder nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten ziemlich herbes Zweirad. Steh auf so "Ghetto"-Geräte..



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was daran so ghetto ist.
Der Hobel hat Flybikes Felgen, chrom polierte Proper Naben, Premium Thin Pedals, nen handpolierten Proper v2 Rahmen, etc. etc....
Das Zeug kostet einen Haufen Geld und ich bin froh endlich von meinem alten Rat-Rost-Rahmen-BMX runter zu sein.

Aber freut mich wenns taugt


----------



## kauzization (15. November 2010)

hi, hat jemand zufällig bilder von einem aufgebauten WTP Scorpio?


----------



## RISE (15. November 2010)

Google mal, da gibts welche.


----------



## holmar (15. November 2010)

du legst es echt drauf an oder? der verkaufsthread ist ein bisschen weiter oben und schlecht zu übersehen


----------



## agent_steed (16. November 2010)

Es gibt Tage, da hätte ich hier gerne Adminrechte. Irgendwer sollte hier insgesamt mal von seinen Gebrauch machen.


----------



## kauzization (16. November 2010)

Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich habe bereits 5 Verwarnpunkte erhalten.


----------



## mainfluffy (18. November 2010)

stolz drauf?


----------



## BMXingFelix (18. November 2010)

offensichtlich ja


----------



## RISE (21. November 2010)

Hier mal eine lieblos abgelichtete Darstellung meines Rades, das so seit einem Jahr problemlos rollt. Der Bremskram stört mich, aber ich will nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass da nochmal eine Bremse drankommt.


----------



## BMXingFelix (21. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus, gibt es eine Part Liste? Eigentlich wollte ich dich mal fragen ob du uns nicht mal dein bike zu präsentieren, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. November 2010)

Die Partlist hab ich schnell ausm Bikeguide kopiert:

United 40 V1 20,6"
Fit Blade
Thomson stem
WTP MadMax cut to 27"
Demolition grips that feel like concrete
Demolition seatpost with ECCD kevlar
Powerbites with Superstar PC
Tree OG 26T
KMC Kool
WTP Pi / Dragonfly High 5 painted black
KHE Reverse / Hazard Lite painted black
Duo Stunner 2.2


----------



## Stirni (21. November 2010)

hüpsch x3


----------



## RISE (21. November 2010)

Danke. Ein paar kleine Dinge würde ich schon gerne noch ändern (schwarze Kette, 36L Laufrad hinten usw.), aber das Rad läuft und fährt sich super, warum dann also herumexperimentieren...


----------



## Deleted175796 (23. November 2010)

ich finds verdammt schön...
bin auch fan von etwas höheren rahmen. tip top!


----------



## RISE (23. November 2010)

Danke. Die Rahmenhöhe war damals auch ein zusätzlicher Kaufgrund.


----------



## Deleted175796 (23. November 2010)

steige jetzt auch auf nen united squad v2 um... 
rahmen mit "etwas mehr form" gefallen mir besser und ich komm gut mit zurecht. das zeug von united trifft da echt gut meinen geschmack 
vll schaffe ichs auch bald mal das "neue" rad zu posten, wird nur noch etwas dauern, bei mir klingelt gerade die kasse nicht so


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Hertener (7. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## RISE (7. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Karre. Der Rahmen ist nicht so mein Fall, aber der Vorbau, Little Devil Sticker und die exzellenten Reifen reißen es dicke wieder raus. Ich glaub mit den Federal hatte ich einen Platten, die waren super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majesty (9. Dezember 2010)

meine mühle


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Dezember 2010)

das erste is gar nich mein fall, dafür eher das zweite!
sehr geil.


----------



## BMXingFelix (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## flo-rider (11. Dezember 2010)

hier meins


----------



## RISE (11. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Schiff


----------



## mainfluffy (16. Dezember 2010)

buh yeah!
echt genial das ding,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJoshi (16. Dezember 2010)

Das mothership ist mal richtig geil.
Partlist bitte.
Hier mal meins:


----------



## Deleted175796 (17. Dezember 2010)

du schreist nach ner partlist und hängst selbst keine dran ?
aber sehr schönes rad, mittlerweile gefallen mir raw/polierte vorbauten an einem "sonst schwarz"-rad immer besser


----------



## flo-rider (18. Dezember 2010)

â¢	Rahmen: United Mothership
â¢	Gabel: Salt AM
â¢	Vorbau: Salt AM
â¢	Lenker: Salt 8â
â¢	Steuersatz: Salt Internal Headset
â¢	Griffe: Proper 
â¢	Kurbel: Profile Race Cranks mit Hollow Achse
â¢	Lager: Stolen 
â¢	Pedalen: Eclat Surge PC
â¢	Kettenblatt: SaltPlus CnC Alu 25T
â¢	Kette: KMC Kool Chain
â¢	Felgen: Salt AM Aero vorne, SaltPlus Doublewall hinten, 36H
â¢	Naben: Salt AM SB vorne 9.5mm, Salt SB Cassette hinten 14mm
â¢	Reifen: Khe Mac street vorne und hinten 
â¢	Sattel:Federal SL Pivotal
â¢	SattelstÃ¼tze: Salt Pivotal 

Gewicht weiÃ ich nicht aber es wird auch noch viel verÃ¤ndert ^^


----------



## mainfluffy (26. Dezember 2010)

Neu:
HR:Odyssey Hazard lite , proper nabe LHD , premium products 2.0 , flybikes pegs , proper hubguard
VR:Odyssey Hazard lite , proper nabe  , premium products 2.25 , flybikes pegs , proper hubguard ist dem weihnachtsmann leider aus dem sack gefallen .


----------



## RISE (26. Dezember 2010)

Wird immer besser das Rad.


----------



## mainfluffy (26. Dezember 2010)

danke.nur die kleber/isolierband am oberrohr stören mich,nur gehen die nicht ab .
der federal bleibt


----------



## BMXingFelix (27. Dezember 2010)

Mainfluffy, dein Bike gefällt mir, besonders die Felgen und der Rahmen.
Ist das der federal Twilight?
Na ja auch bei mir hat der Weihnachtsman was liegen lassen:


----------



## mainfluffy (27. Dezember 2010)

BMXingFelix schrieb:


> Ist das der federal Twilight?
> Na ja auch bei mir hat der Weihnachtsman was liegen lassen:


Nein, der Federal D.Watt$ Rahmen.
Lass mich raten...die schwarze Farbe für die Kurbel  ?
Bis auf die Kurbel ebenfalls gut.


----------



## BMXingFelix (27. Dezember 2010)

du hastst erraten  die kurbel kommt die nächsten tage oder wochen schön schwarz. Ist der D.Watt$ Rahmen den gut? wollte mir nämlihc den twilight oder  DWatt$ kaufen?


----------



## Stirni (28. Dezember 2010)

wow heup bekommt farbgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (28. Dezember 2010)

danke dir, stirn .

ja.ich kann nicht klagen .nur diie stivker sind verdammt hartnäckig.hab sie schon versucht 1 jahr lang abzumachen .sogar mit nitroverdünnung(deshalb hab ich auf dem oberrohr auch bisschen hellere farbe und rostflecken .)


----------



## BMXingFelix (28. Dezember 2010)

Ohh xD na dann viel glück


----------



## RISE (28. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht mal von Anfang an versuchen, mit Hilfe eines Föns den Kleber etwas zu erwärmen und die Reste dann mit Industriereiniger webrubbeln. Rubbeln kannst du doch bestimmt.


----------



## azura-black (28. Dezember 2010)

Rahmen: Pandora HiTen, 20,5"
Gabel: Pandora HiTen
 Lenker/Vorbau: 8.0" Stahl - breit 28"/  Alu frontload
 Kurbel: 175mm Tubular CroMo 3-teilig / 19mm MidBB
 Kettenblatt: 25T Subrosa Skeleton Steel
*KHE Street-Kette Collapse*
*Noch fast Serienmäßig aber nicht mehr Lange*


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. Dezember 2010)

Frame: Subrosa Alameda
Bars: United Squad
Stem: Shadow Attack 
Forks: Flybikes 
Headset: Salt
Grips: Odi
Bar Ends: Shadow 

Brake: -None-
Brake Lever: -none-
Brake Cable: -none-
Brake Pads: -none-

Seating: 
Seat: We the People Supreme
Seat Post: RMD + selfmade wedge
Seat Post Clamp: -none-

Cranks: KHE Hindenburg 2 pce
Sprocket: Superstar
Chain: Shadow interlock
Pedals: Odyssey Twistet PVC
Bottom Bracket: Bitte was?

Front Wheel:
Rim: Demolition
Spokes: bmx
Hub: We the People pi
Tire: KHE Mac 2 Dirt

Back Wheel:
Rim: Odyssey Hazard light
Spokes: bmx
Hub: Odyssey Hazard
Tire: Maxxis Grifter

Hab Sticker und Reifenaufschrift gecleant.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2010)

ahhh ****, des gangsterbild is so ultragut!!!


----------



## BMXingFelix (29. Dezember 2010)

Mir auch  wer von denen bist du den azura?


----------



## azura-black (29. Dezember 2010)

keiner


----------



## mainfluffy (29. Dezember 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal von Anfang an versuchen, mit Hilfe eines Föns den Kleber etwas zu erwärmen und die Reste dann mit Industriereiniger webrubbeln. Rubbeln kannst du doch bestimmt.



hei,wie lustig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (31. Dezember 2010)

azura-black:
Der Lenker ist niemals Serienmäßig! 

Sowas ist echt Augenkrebs! WTF Dachte ich einfach nur!


----------



## azura-black (31. Dezember 2010)

nö is er auch nicht denn hab ich nur dran weil ich mit meinem anderen den barspin net hinbekomm.
stimmt dann hat ich bei den angaben denn lenker nicht mit einfügen brauchen


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (27. Januar 2011)

FRAME 100% Chromoly, 20.90â³TT/13.6â³CS, double butted seat tube, removable brake mounts and cable guides, integrated seat clamp 
FORK Stereo Mono 100% Chromoly, tapered 
BARS slim shape Stereo AC Bars, 100% Chromoly, 8.5â³ Rise 
STEM Stereo hollow 
GRIPS Stereo âAudioâ Plugs (kommen Odi Longnecks in rot)
HEADSET Campy, integrated/sealed 
BRAKE LEVER Odyssey Monolever 
REAR BRAKE Tektro 907 
CRANKS Odyssey Towombolt 175mm w/ heat-treated axle 
PEDALS Odyssey Twisted PVC  (kommen noch dartmoor fever in rot)
SPROCKET Stereo 6061 Aloy, 25T 
RIMS Front Stereo Vinyl Aero Shape 36 double wall Rear Stereo Vinyl 36  Double Wall 
HUBS Front: Stereo MC Studs Version sealed 10mm, Back:  Stereo MC Sealed 14mm Cassette w/ 9t driver 
CHAIN Stereo Amp 1/2 link chain 
SEAT Eclat Complex
TIRES Odyssey Dirt Path 2.20â³/ Dirt Path 2.20â³ 
PEGS Stereo Slim Pegs 
WEIGHT 9.7 Kg 
COLOUR Trans Black Panther Chrome/ black

ja kette wird noch gespannt,und lecker steht eigentlich parallel zur gabel, sieht hier aber komisch aus.


----------



## HEIZER (27. Januar 2011)

Meine Karre


----------



## WSKRCH (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## DJ_BMX (2. Februar 2011)

Neue Gabel und Griffe.

Gabel wird mal schwarz überlackiert, da die Cirrus Sticker überlackiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joshridebmx (2. Februar 2011)

Gutes Rad übermir.
Hier meine Maschine:


----------



## mainfluffy (2. Februar 2011)

die letzten 4 räder sind bis auf den sattel beim roten alle top.


----------



## D-StreeT (12. Februar 2011)

joshis ist sogar sehr gut - nix zu meckern.

Meine Profileschleuder ohne Profiles:


----------



## flo-rider (15. Februar 2011)

sattel mag mir mit der stellung nicht gefallen sonst top


----------



## mainfluffy (16. Februar 2011)

mach mal felgen chrom


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2011)

Yo, oder 'nen Brilli auf den Vorbau!


----------



## D-StreeT (17. Februar 2011)

N Bild von der Seite. Letztes Foto bevor ich die Chromfelgen (danke an mainfluffy) einspeiche


----------



## Hertener (17. Februar 2011)

Schöner Aufkleber. Ist das ein Serienmodell?


----------



## D-StreeT (17. Februar 2011)

Der Aufkleber? Der ist Serie bei nem gewissen Braunschweiger Shop


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel ist mega hässlich. Ich weiß nicht was ihr mit dem habt. 

Das ist ein leichtsinn Sticker vom leichtsinn forum (teilewaage.de/forum2) 

Da gibt es noch andere Motive... 
------------------------------------------------------------
Meine Bitch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (18. Februar 2011)

Wow...genau der gleiche Sattel...nur mit pivotal System und 2cm kürzer.


----------



## RISE (18. Februar 2011)

Hättest du mal passend zum Poster auch den Space Cobra Rahmen. Der ist nämlich geil.


----------



## lennarth (18. Februar 2011)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Das ist ein leichtsinn Sticker vom leichtsinn forum (teilewaage.de/forum2)


..aus dem ein gewisser crest neulich rausgeflogen ist.sein rad sieht deinem sehr ähnlich.hahahahahaha


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Februar 2011)

bitte, igor. sind die felgen schon da?


----------



## D-StreeT (19. Februar 2011)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> bitte, igor. sind die felgen schon da?



Da und eingespeicht.
Sieht einfach porno aus und bei gutem Licht mach ich neue Bilder.


----------



## mainfluffy (20. Februar 2011)

sehr gut.
mach das.


----------



## mainfluffy (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mal wieder mein Rad :
Neu : Federal Sattel, Bremskabel unten, Bremsbacken
Kommt noch diese Woche : Hubguard vorne, Odyssey Bremshebel+ Kabel oben


----------



## HEIZER (22. Februar 2011)

Das Rad ist schön, nur der Seitenständer gefällt nicht !


----------



## mainfluffy (28. Februar 2011)

hab noch mal neue bilder gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXingFelix (28. Februar 2011)

Super Bike und ein geiles Foto, sieht aus, als wärs aus irgendeinem Katalog...


----------



## HEIZER (28. Februar 2011)

Schön schwarz


----------



## Hertener (28. Februar 2011)

Jetzt noch Chromfelgen, dann top! 




scnr 
Nee, ist gut so.


----------



## Stirni (28. Februar 2011)

hübsch,heup!


----------



## mainfluffy (1. März 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Chromfelgen, dann top!




danke euch.


----------



## D-StreeT (4. März 2011)

Die Chromfelgen hab jetzt ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wofalbruada (5. März 2011)

Und schon sieht das Bike richtig gut aus!


----------



## Stirni (8. März 2011)

aktuell


----------



## Hertener (8. März 2011)

Oh, Ostern steht vor der Tür.


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. März 2011)

weil ich endlich ma Zeit und wetter hatte zum fotografieren, steuer ich das ma bei:

"Oldschool Baby"











original 83er Raleigh MKI Burner, "Ultra Burner Style", nehm ich heute noch bzw. is immernoch meine " 20" Waffe " für (Oldschool-) Rennen

zu alt für die Galerie?

weitere Bilder gibs hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/137172?1299635030


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. März 2011)

Das war fürs BMX Museum

Wir fahrn und trainieren natürlich auf moderneren 20" Bikes.
Aus dem "Vereins- Arsenal":






DK valiant Expert; solides Race- bike


----------



## hardyfreak (13. März 2011)

So,
hier meine mühle:


geplant sich noch crom bar, crom felgen und nen grünen vorbau.
achja, den dartmoor yuki nicht vergessen


----------



## Stirni (13. März 2011)

chrom alter.

bevor du dir die ganze ******* ans rad schraubst,check dir mal ein mozilla rechtschreib-addon.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. März 2011)

Das Race BMX hat keine Barends. Find ich mal ziemlich leichtsinnig, vor allem weil ihr als Verein vermutlich bei Verletzungen durch fehlerhafte Räder haftet. Sonst ist es eben "out of the Box" 

interessanter sind da schon die Räder von den Fahrern, die viel Geld investieren und sich ein Nicolaii, Intense oder Crupi kaufen.


----------



## hardyfreak (14. März 2011)

Stirni schrieb:


> chrom alter.
> 
> bevor du dir die ganze ******* ans rad schraubst,check dir mal ein mozilla rechtschreib-addon.



Sorry, dartmoor yukI.
Zufrieden?


----------



## Stirni (14. März 2011)

lovely!

xoxo gossip stirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (14. März 2011)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Das Race BMX hat keine Barends. Find ich mal ziemlich leichtsinnig, vor allem weil ihr als Verein vermutlich bei Verletzungen durch fehlerhafte Räder haftet..



 Stimmt!, da hast du natürlich absolut recht! Geht gar nich, sowas! Zum Glück fahr ich ja im moment nur mit dem Teil rum, bzw. es steht ja schon bei mir zur Wartung. Nachbesserung ist hiermit amtlich versprochen!



Daniel_D schrieb:


> Sonst ist es eben "out of the Box"
> 
> interessanter sind da schon die Räder von den Fahrern, die viel Geld investieren und sich ein Nicolaii, Intense oder Crupi kaufen.



gibt sicher "spannendere" bikes, aber sooo "unstylisch" find ich das DK auch nich Is halt n bei uns n gutes "Einstiegs"- Bike, mit dem man durchaus ma vorne mitfahrn kann.

Wer das Ganze dann "ambitionierter" betreiben will, holt sich zB n Redline oder Haro wie meine Vereinskollegen







Und für "Show und Shine" is eh meine (oder auch deren) Oldschool- Mühle  zuständig


----------



## joshridebmx (14. März 2011)

Kleines neues Update. Rahmen wird noch Raw , Lenker schwarz


----------



## wofalbruada (14. März 2011)

@ Funsports Z, Das rechte Bike auf deinem Bild ist das 2010 Haro Race, aber was ist das andere für ein Bike? (würde mich interessieren)


----------



## Hertener (14. März 2011)

@josh: Sattel! 

@Funsports: Guter Track! Vermisse hier sowas.


----------



## joshridebmx (14. März 2011)

was is mit dem sattel?


----------



## LoamDiver (15. März 2011)

Gutes Rad.


----------



## HEIZER (15. März 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> @Funsports: Guter Track! Vermisse hier sowas.




Haste doch jetzt quasi vor der Haustür , dazu musst du nur vom Hertener auf Schalker Gebiet radeln  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509479


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2011)

wofalbruada schrieb:


> @ Funsports Z, Das rechte Bike auf deinem Bild ist das 2010 Haro Race, aber was ist das andere für ein Bike? (würde mich interessieren)



Das is n 2009er Redline Flight Pro XXL


----------



## Hertener (15. März 2011)

@HEIZER:
Ja, da muss ich doch mal gucken! 

@josh:
Der ist fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wofalbruada (15. März 2011)

@ Funsport, nicht schlecht... und du cruist immer noch mit deinem Raleigh rum?


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. März 2011)

wofalbruada schrieb:


> @ Funsport, nicht schlecht... und du cruist immer noch mit deinem Raleigh rum?



Jepp!!!!...... bin bei uns immernoch einer von 2n die "grundsätzlich" mit nem Oldschool Racer zum Training aufschlagen. Die anderen Oldschooler haben ja schon gewechselt (siehe Bild), was auch Sinn macht, wenn man die Saison Lizenz racen will.

So richtig "ambitioniert" wird' s bei mir so 1-2 oder auch 3mal im Jahr (ma ganz abgesehn von der Vereinsarbeit), wenn wieder "viel zu alte Kerle in viel zu engen Klamotten auf eigentlich viel zu kleinen Bikes"  es nochma so richtig wissen wollen. Das nennt man dann "BMX Oldschool Meeting".

fahr die neuen, feinen Race- Bikes auch ma ganz gerne, aber wie viele Oldschooler, hab ich dann oft n "Problem" mit der Radlänge; aus dem Grund hat auch der ein oder andre Oldschooler sein schönes, neues Bike schon wieder verkauft, wie zB das Pro XXL, das deshalb den Besitzer wechselte.

Das is "die Macht der Gewohn(t)heit" würd ich ma sagen.


----------



## lennarth (16. März 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> was auch Sinn macht, wenn man die Saison Lizenz racen will.




kannst du das mal erläutern?


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. März 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> kannst du das mal erläutern?



macht natürlich nicht allzu viel Sinn (so sehr wie wir die alten teile auch lieben) mit nem 15 kg Oldschool racer in der Erwachsenen- klasse bei nem Lizenz- race gegen die modernen, superleichten Rennfeilen anzutreten. Es sei denn man macht es "just for fun"


----------



## lennarth (16. März 2011)

was denn für ne lizenz?

tut mir leid,ich fahre nur bmx


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. März 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> was denn für ne lizenz?
> 
> tut mir leid,ich fahre nur bmx



ich auch nur, fürn "Jedermann- rennen" oder für die "Beginners- klasse" bei uns im BMX-nordcup brauchste keine Lizenz um (mal) teilzunehmen.

wenn du dann aber etwas "professioneller" Rennen fahren willst/ den Sport betreiben willst (BMX- Bundesliga zB) brauchste dafür ne BdR Lizenz zum Starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (17. März 2011)

ist ja schon ein bisschen gay.
ansich gibts bei race soo viele regeln,wir sollten hier ne dirtstrecke kriegen und jetzt ists ein racetrack,jedenfalls gibts da ja voll viel regeln für die strecke und alles..sowas regt mich auf


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. März 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> ansich gibts bei race soo viele regeln,wir sollten hier ne dirtstrecke kriegen und jetzt ists ein racetrack,jedenfalls gibts da ja voll viel regeln für die strecke und alles..sowas regt mich auf



n pa Regeln machen aufm Racetrack schon Sinn, glaubs mir wie keine Pegs!!!!! oder lange Klamotten, Schutzkleidung überhaupt!

Zum einen sollte wir uns doch freun das BMX Race ne offiziell anerkannte Sportart im BdR (ja olympisch) is; dann müssen wir aber auch mit nen pa Regularien leben, is die Kehrseite.


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2011)

und aus welchem grund sollte uns das freuen?
ich bin froh,dass ich mit bmx immernoch eine nische habe,über die nicht jeder affe seine dumme meinung abgibt und dass bmx von wenigen leuten die gut fahren oder was gutes machen beeinflusst wird und nicht von irgendwelchen vereinen und verbänden..


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. März 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> und aus welchem grund sollte uns das freuen?
> ich bin froh,dass ich mit bmx immernoch eine nische habe,über die nicht jeder affe seine dumme meinung abgibt und dass bmx von wenigen leuten die gut fahren oder was gutes machen beeinflusst wird und nicht von irgendwelchen vereinen und verbänden..



ich find das schon gut, das BMX endlich als ernsthafter Sport angesehn wird; ohne Vereine und Verbände, geht's numa nich (und es is nich deren Absicht (zumindest nich bei uns, wir stellen nur die Plattform) den Sport zu beeinflussen; das machen/sollen immernoch die Fahrer/Aktiven) wenn du was Größeres auf die Beine stellen willst, und es bringt uns weiter, wenn man sich die Zuwächse im Nachwuchsbereich anschaut; wir sind die einzige Radsportart die keine Nachwuchssorgen hat! Auch das finde ich gut!

Und ansonsten soll jeder sein Ding machen ob nu organisiert oder nich und seinen Spaß am BMX haben! Is doch die Hauptsache, oder nich?

PS: Die Nummer mit der Nische war schon gelaufen als ET in die Kinos kam, danach wurden mehr BMX als alle andren Räder zusammen verkauft.


----------



## Daniel_D (17. März 2011)

bis das dann die Verkäufe Ende der 80er komplett einbrachen. Ich kann Lennarth schon gut verstehen. Aber Race hatte im Grunde eine kontinuierliche Entwicklung seit den 70ern, anders als Freestyle. Wie jede Vereinsportart ist es eben mehr eine Sportart, als eine Lebenseinstellung, oder Subkultur. 
Weil Race olympisch ist, gibt es natürlich eine Förderung seitens des Bundes. Wenn Freestyle groß wird und ich meine richtig groß, dann wird sich das vermutlich negativ auf das mittendrin Gefühl und das Miteinander im Sport auswirken.


----------



## holmar (17. März 2011)

von mir aus darfst du, wenn man mal den harten kern aussen vor lässt, den konjunktiv ruhig aus dem letzten satz streichen


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2011)

ich verstehe eben grade nicht,wieso man für sport und spaß einen verein braucht.
ich war schon in einigen vereinen,von handball bis judo,judo auch schlappe 9 jahre.bmx fahren mit freunden finde ich 1000 mal besser


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. März 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> ich verstehe eben grade nicht,wieso man für sport und spaß einen verein braucht.
> ich war schon in einigen vereinen,von handball bis judo,judo auch schlappe 9 jahre.bmx fahren mit freunden finde ich 1000 mal besser



für Sport und Spaß nich unbedingt, aber für dein Verständnis, wieso oder warum wir das überhaupt machen:

Daniel hat das schon ganz richtig erklärt, mit der Entwicklung von BMX; wobei Freestyle auch in den 80er noch nich so Subkultur und weniger Lebenseinstellung war; das war bei manchen eher "gezwungenermaßen". @Daniel: du kennst dann doch bestimmt auch noch den damaligen Spruch: "wer ne Bahn oder verständnisvolle Eltern hat, die einen fahrn, wird Racer; die anderen halt Freestyler"

Ich sach dir ganz ehrlich, ich wär damals sehr froh gewesn, wenn ich nen Verein mit Bahn vor der Haustür gehabt hätte; und das is dann bei uns der Hauptgrund, warum wir das machen, damit es die Möglichkeit zum fahrn überhaupt gibt! 

Was die Leute dann aus dieser Möglichkeit machen, ist ihre Sache, ob nun nur n bischen zum Spaß rollen oder eben racen. Wenn jemand racen möchte, fördern wir das. 

Wir waren anfangs 2 Oldschooler, die da mit nem bierchen im Wald gesessen haben, mit der fixen Idee da ma eben ne Bahn in Wald zu baun; wir mußten  aber schnell einsehn das man dafür (schon aus Haftungsgründen) nen Verein braucht. Das was dann daraus geworden ist, ist ne Entwicklung mit der wir nie im Leben gerechnet hätten.(und das ist überaus positiv gemeint!)

Mit Freunden rollen find ich ne gute Idee, das is glaub ich, bei uns auch nich so viel anders; außerdem faszieniert mich auch heute noch am BMX der "Urgedanke": "das du da n komplett anders aussehendes bike hast, mit dem du (fast) alle Hindernisse überwinden kannst.

Womit wir wieder bei den Bikes wärn


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. März 2011)

@Daniel: Nachbesserung abgenommen?


----------



## mainfluffy (25. März 2011)

was sind das denn für barends? .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (27. März 2011)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> was sind das denn für barends? .



du, keine Ahnung hatte keine mehr und der Händler eigentlich auch nich; das warn die letzten Reste aus seiner "Restekiste", ganz Simple zum "Einschlagen", aber die Originalen (die ich da "rausgebröckelt" hab) sahen auch nich soviel anders aus. Hauptsache Lenkerabdeckung erstma.


----------



## realismic (1. April 2011)

Mein neuer Hobel

Edit: Hab mir mal erlaubt zu helfen. -RISE


----------



## mainfluffy (1. April 2011)

wo?seh keinen hobel.


----------



## realismic (1. April 2011)

jo thx


----------



## Daniel_D (1. April 2011)

très chic


----------



## chem (1. April 2011)

wie teuer ist so ein standard hobel? ich weiß es ist schwer zu sagen aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja die richtung weisen.


----------



## RISE (2. April 2011)

Wenn du alles neu kaufst und dir selbst das Rad zusammen stellst, dann sind schnell mal 1000â¬ weg. Mehr geht natÃ¼rlich immer, weniger mit etwas Geschick auch.


----------



## chem (2. April 2011)

allright, wollte mir eigentlich noch so ein spielzeug zulegen. bin nur am überlegen ob bmx oder dirtbike.


----------



## P4n!k (4. April 2011)

mein Neues Radl


Edit: auch hier mal geholfen. Sieht schick aus das Rad.
-RISE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not (12. April 2011)

hier mal meins: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873915


----------



## D-StreeT (13. April 2011)

P4n!k schrieb:


> mein Neues Radl
> 
> 
> Edit: auch hier mal geholfen. Sieht schick aus das Rad.
> -RISE



Fast noch ein Komplettrad. Der rahmen bricht wenn du die Sattelklemme zu stark anziehst


----------



## P4n!k (13. April 2011)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Fast noch ein Komplettrad. Der rahmen bricht wenn du die Sattelklemme zu stark anziehst



ne Die Schraube reisst, war zumindest beim Stevens am Samstag in Brixlegg so  ka obs bei dem so ist, Neuer Proto ...


----------



## Rex121 (23. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Bmx für den Anfang 
Bestimmt noch nich so geil wie eure schätzchen ^^ 
Und sry dafür ,dass das Bild so klein is" xD
Aber was solls :


----------



## lennarth (24. April 2011)




----------



## Rex121 (24. April 2011)

Noch eine kleine lästige Anfängerfrage^^ : 
Ich hab derzeit einen Reifen mit der Größe 20 x 2.20 könnte ich da auch einen 2.10 draufziehen? Oder wäre der dann viel zu klein ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. April 2011)

Das passt und soviel kleiner sollte er nicht sein.


----------



## D-StreeT (26. April 2011)




----------



## downhiller29 (26. April 2011)

verkauft jemand seine waffe ?


----------



## holmar (26. April 2011)

Waffenhandel fällt wohl nur bei sehr großzügiger Auslegung unter fahrradteile


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. April 2011)

P4n!k schrieb:


> mein Neues Radl
> 
> 
> Edit: auch hier mal geholfen. Sieht schick aus das Rad.
> -RISE


Tretkurbel und kettenblatt
nur der apple aufkleber


----------



## __Felix__ (27. April 2011)

der hat style, ich hab auch so ein an meinem radl


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. April 2011)

uahhhhh*schüttel* nicht mein fall aber sind ja eure bikes(leider)


----------



## __Felix__ (27. April 2011)

zeig mal deins !


----------



## P4n!k (27. April 2011)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> Tretkurbel und kettenblatt
> nur der apple aufkleber



die gabel is weg, hab ne neue dran ohne den apple aufkleber


----------



## __Felix__ (27. April 2011)

schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (28. April 2011)

hab kein foto
aber ist von GT aber nicht mehr wirklich im gebrauch, weil ich nur noch mtb fahre und mich mitm bmx fett lang gemacht habe


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (28. April 2011)

ohne apple aufkleber
nice


----------



## P4n!k (1. Mai 2011)

wird auch verkauft  

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/verkaufe-profi-bmx-!-neupreis-ca-1200-/26233704


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (1. Mai 2011)

schade warum verkaufst du es denn?


----------



## P4n!k (1. Mai 2011)

weil ich mit dem nicht fahr ...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (2. Mai 2011)

schade drum


----------



## bemster (5. Mai 2011)

Rahmen für große Jungs:


----------



## agent_steed (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist sehr schön.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. Mai 2011)

wohl wahr
und achtet auf die pedalstellung;D
wie ausm bmx ktalog(wenn es so was in der form gäbe)
;DD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wofalbruada (5. Mai 2011)

Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## D-StreeT (5. Mai 2011)

Meine in Plastik/billig.


... aka. Premium


----------



## bemster (5. Mai 2011)

Si, Premium Plastik Pedale. Die sollen aber schnell brechen 

Die Pedalestellung muss perfekt sein


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. Mai 2011)

aber bike und foto sind schon geil;D
perfektionist?


----------



## wofalbruada (5. Mai 2011)

Der Sattel, gefällt nicht! besorg dir nen flacheren Sattel und das Teil ist richtig hamma!


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2011)

Tolles Rad. Der Sattel ist Geschmackssache, aber wenns dir taugt ist es doch gut. Wie fährt sich denn der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bemster (5. Mai 2011)

Danke! Der Sattel (Federal Logo Mid) ist um einiges bequemer als der Mutiny und vor allem meinen Waden gefällt das, da sie bei Drehungen immer seitlich angestoßen sind!
Der Sattel ist jetzt noch ein bisschen weiter draußen, sieht gut aus! 

Der Rahmen fährt sich 1a. Die Front ist jetzt zwar 8mm höher als beim Volta aber der Rahmen fährt sich total verspielt dank dem höheren BB und dem steileren Steuerwinkel. Die Cs ist zwar ein bisschen länger, was dem Pop zu Gute kommt und das Fahrverhalten nicht trübt! Auch hab ich das Gefühl eher "im" Rad zu stehen, obwohl es agiler als mein altes ist. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den 10" Standover.
Kann mich zur Zeit überhapt nicht über den Rahmen beschweren, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. Mai 2011)

was verasnstalteste denn mit dem rad so?


----------



## kauzization (7. Mai 2011)

seit monaten, ja fast einem jahr schau ich mal wieder hier rein und ihr unterhaltet euch immer noch über plastikpedale. ihr seid doch alle *******.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (7. Mai 2011)

Joa aber wir reden auch über frames;D


----------



## DJ_BMX (7. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (7. Mai 2011)

auch ganz nett und schön matt schwarz aber die pedalstellung ist schlecht;DD


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich hab auf Pedalen stellung geachtet xD


----------



## cooky (19. Mai 2011)

du must aber von der kettenblattseite fotograpfieren!!!!

gefällt mir aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (19. Mai 2011)

ehhm  mit bremse
naja jeder hat seine eigene entscheidung;D


----------



## RISE (20. Mai 2011)

cooky schrieb:


> du must aber von der kettenblattseite fotograpfieren!!!!
> 
> gefällt mir aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht





Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> ehhm  mit bremse
> naja jeder hat seine eigene entscheidung;D



 Dafür bekommt ihr sicherlich beide den Grimme Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (20. Mai 2011)

Naja ich tendiere mehr richtung nobel preis aber naja


----------



## Stirni (21. Mai 2011)

Goldener Affe in Peking 2011


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

Aber weg davon hin zu den bmx


----------



## FranzaL (21. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

Oh eine neue Nomminierung für den Grimme Preis


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (21. Mai 2011)

mir gefällt das bike mittlerweile auch nicht mehr


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (22. Mai 2011)

Also es ist nicht hässlich aber auch nicht das geilste BMX das ich je gesehn habe


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr jetzt endlich mal mit eurem blöden Gequatsche aufhören?


----------



## D-StreeT (27. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (27. Mai 2011)

und sattel immer schön in der anal stellung 
nene spaß, sieht schon gut aus


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir dieses Szenario mal vorstelle, muss ich sagen: wer es bei dieser Sattelstellung schafft, sich das Ding in den Anus zu rammen, legt es auch drauf an. Da müsste man ja schon enorm weit nach vorne gelehnt sein und den Hintern wegstrecken und so fährt kein Mensch.


----------



## P4n!k (28. Mai 2011)

Endlich Fertig ...
Update 2.0


----------



## wofalbruada (28. Mai 2011)

Da hast aber die kleinsten Bilder ausgepackt oder!?^^


----------



## hardyfreak (28. Mai 2011)

Sorry rise, aber soweit hatte ich nchnicht gedacht D
Also mit welcher stellung ich den sattel am besten "einführen" kann


----------



## D-StreeT (28. Mai 2011)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Sorry rise, aber soweit hatte ich nchnicht gedacht D
> Also mit welcher stellung ich den sattel am besten "einführen" kann



Dann sei doch einfach still. Der Sattel ist kein Stückchen "anal", er ist ganz normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0LDnD4RK (29. Mai 2011)

Von mir vorerst keine Bilder mehr ... mein frisch "aufgemotzes" BMX ist geklaut worden ... süper -.-

Aber das ist doch die perfekte "eier-einklemm-stellung" oder? xD


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Mai 2011)

Wo hamse dir das geklaut???
Sowas dummes.
Mein beileid.


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (29. Mai 2011)

Bahnhof, schloss haben se' auch gleich mitgenommen xD

Naja ich hoffe auch Reglement mit familiärer finanzieller Unterstützung 

Aber besser back to topic


----------



## Rex121 (29. Mai 2011)

Das is natürlich mist auch mein Beiled hast du^^
Aber ich würd mein Bmx erst garnet irgendwo anschliessen 
Immer bei mir behalten


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2011)

Wie fährt sichs mitm perfect 10?


----------



## P4n!k (30. Mai 2011)

normalerweise waer er zu hoch aber der gabelschaft bei der neuen blazer is so kurz daher kann ich keine spacer untern vorbau tun ..und somit hat er die optimale höhe .. bissl schwer aber sonst gut ..


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (30. Mai 2011)

was ist der perfect 1o?
weil wenn ich das google kommen nur halb nackte frauen


----------



## P4n!k (30. Mai 2011)

S&M perfect 10 lenker ....


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (30. Mai 2011)

danke 
hab ich eben auch auf dem bild gesehn


----------



## hardyfreak (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Panic, 
hast du schon erfahrung mit dem odyssey bremshebel, wie fährt er sich?
lG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4n!k (31. Mai 2011)

voll toll .. ;p


----------



## hardyfreak (31. Mai 2011)

Ne weil der ja ziemlich kurz ist, also ist die hebelwirkung auch kleiner.
Ich bin bis jetzt nur längere gefahrn, deswegen wollte ich es mal wissen.


----------



## Daniel_D (31. Mai 2011)

Hatte den für zwei Finger, also den Medium. Fuhr sich auch mit einem Finger ganz ausgezeichnet.


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte, bzw. habe den Monolever Medium und fand ihn angenehmer als den in small. Der sieht zwar schicker aus, aber der Bremshebel ist recht weit weg und das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, auch nicht mit großen Händen. Falsch machen kann man mit Odyssey Hebeln aber ohnehin nichts.


----------



## D-StreeT (2. Juni 2011)

Neu lackiert und letztes Foto vorm nächsten Rahmen.


----------



## pumadriver (4. Juni 2011)

Aus meiner Kindheit und mittlerweile 24 Jahre alt:







Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. Juni 2011)

eieieie das ist ma seehr old school


----------



## Hertener (4. Juni 2011)

Ja, erinnert mich sehr an mein erstes BMX-Rad. Rahmen und Griffe stimmen in Form und Farbe überein. Rote Reifen hatte ich auch, dazu passend allerdings einen roten Sattel mit Layback.


----------



## Daniel_D (5. Juni 2011)

Ganz schön gemogelt mit den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (13. Juni 2011)

:d


----------



## lennarth (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## Stirni (16. Juni 2011)

aber ja!


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. Juni 2011)

ich finds ultra nice


----------



## Hertener (17. Juni 2011)

wat 'n Sattel


----------



## lennarth (17. Juni 2011)

naja, barspins all day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2011)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Aus meiner Kindheit und mittlerweile 24 Jahre alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Ding!!!!!!

bei den "nich NOS Reifen" sind wir ma "gnädich", was aber damals schon überhaupt nich ging, is der "Damenradständer" Das gab damals schon "BMX-bahnverbot"


----------



## WSKRCH (22. Juni 2011)




----------



## hardyfreak (25. Juni 2011)

So, mein rad ist jetzt auch eeendlich fertig 








lG

Edit: jaja ich weiß, ich mit meinem scooterrahmen


----------



## mainfluffy (28. Juni 2011)

lennarth's rad 
einfach geil!


----------



## seiberjoe (7. Juli 2011)

hallo,
habe da auch noch ne alte flatland gurcke daheim stehen.
haro master, irgendwann aus den 90igern.


----------



## Nicolas.k (12. Juli 2011)

das ist mein custom bike 

p.s die kurbeln sind von felix kirch ^^


----------



## chem (12. Juli 2011)

sieht sehr sehr geil aus.


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (12. Juli 2011)

Tataaaa ich habs wieder xD






Die dummen Tennisbälle kommen bald wieder raus, sind nur wegen BMX Masters noch drin ... waren anfangs vier, bis mir der Typ vom (ich glaub) People´s Store Stand 2 abgenommen hat


----------



## lennarth (15. Juli 2011)

Nicolas.k schrieb:


> das ist mein custom bike
> p.s die kurbeln sind von felix kirch ^^


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKV7pMhQAo"]âªDu Hurensohnâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chem (1. August 2011)

Mein WTP Scorpio.

Die Perspektive ist nicht die beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (3. August 2011)

Sunday Ian Schwartz


----------



## mainfluffy (3. August 2011)

sieht mega nice aus...


----------



## chem (3. August 2011)

jop sehr scharf, da versteh ich auch warum keinen nen comment zu meinen postet.


----------



## oOBikerOo (4. August 2011)

hab schon neue reifen gekauft da diese leider vertrocknet sind-.-


----------



## D-StreeT (6. August 2011)




----------



## C0LDnD4RK (6. August 2011)

Ist das Pic gespiegelt?

Sehr gut in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. August 2011)

lhd... nicht gespiegelt. Guter Heizer!


----------



## D-StreeT (7. August 2011)

lhd und im Vorderrad leider übersehen anzupassen... arrrgh peinlich 

vielen dank


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. August 2011)

Vr passt doch, Hr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. August 2011)

Richtig schönes Rad. Sieht fast aus wie mein neues.


----------



## Stirni (8. August 2011)

aber ja! aber jaaaa!


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. August 2011)

sau nice nur mit den Kurbeln  konnte ich mich nie anfreunden. Wobei mit Titanachse und dass sie halten ist schon cool.


----------



## D-StreeT (9. August 2011)

20" Chromewheels sind undissbar! Auch nicht mit dem SonderangebotVorbau


----------



## RISE (9. August 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> sau nice nur mit den Kurbeln konnte ich mich nie anfreunden. Wobei mit Titanachse und dass sie halten ist schon cool.



Danke. Die Kurbeln könnten für den Rahmen schon etwas filigraner sein. Die Kombination aus Hollowbite und Titanachse wäre sogar relativ leicht und stabil, aber das ist mir im Moment zu teuer. Was ich an denen aber zu schätzen weiß, sind die Kurbelarme, die nicht so sehr abgewinkelt sind wie viele Stahlkurbeln. Ich mag es, wenn die Füße möglichst nah beieinander sind und das mit den Powerbites gegeben.

Chromfelgen würden gut passen. Mein Vorderrad ist eigentlich sogar komplett poliert/chrom, aber es wurde irgendwann mal überlackiert. 
Und der Vorbau ist für mich nur optisch streitbar. Das ist ganz klar Geschmackssache. Sowohl die Verarbeitung, als auch Gewicht und Stabilität sind wirklich hervorragend. Und ich finde, er passt auch ans Rad. 
Schade nur, dass es ihn hier mittlerweile überall zu kaufen gibt (was ja aber auch keiner zu machen scheint. ).


----------



## D-StreeT (9. August 2011)

Das liegt an den 6 Schrauben vorn... Das geht einfach nicht 

Auch nicht fÃ¼r 55â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (9. August 2011)

Das ist aber wirklich günstig eigentlich. Die sechs Schrauben hätte der auch nicht gebraucht, aber was solls...


----------



## Stirni (9. August 2011)

6 schrauben vorn und trotzdem schön leicht.. kann man auch so sehen 
ich find ihn sehr schön,hätte aber so gern nen race xlt in schwarz


----------



## D-StreeT (9. August 2011)

stirni schrieb:


> hätte aber so gern nen race xlt in poliert



+1 :d


----------



## azura-black (11. August 2011)




----------



## azura-black (11. August 2011)

So ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Deleted175796 (12. August 2011)

ich find den thomson vorbau super, habe auch schon überlegt einen ausm angebot zu nehmen.. und schöne räder auf dieser seite!


----------



## RISE (12. August 2011)

Tu es! Ich habe den jetzt zwei oder drei Jahre und kann dir rein gar nichts negatives berichten. Du solltest nur vorher sehen, dass du genug Platz auf dem Gabelschaft hast, weil der Vorbau 40mm Klemmhöhe hat und entsprechend Platz benötigt. Und entgegen der meisten BMX-Vorbauten sind es 5mm-Inbusschrauben, was ggf. zusätzliches Werkzeug erfordert.


----------



## D-StreeT (12. August 2011)

http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4570cdc0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4572ic55.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4573edkk.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4574hdrm.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4575sdu4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4576bfat.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg4579oejh.jpg

Bilder wieder zu groß


----------



## mainfluffy (12. August 2011)

aua.
sieht aber wunderschön aus


----------



## D-StreeT (12. August 2011)

Deine Felgen haben ihren Platz gefunden bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (13. August 2011)

sehen ja auch gut aus


----------



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

Was für Mäntel ???


----------



## mainfluffy (14. August 2011)

vorne aufjedenfall premium.
hinten glaube ich bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber könnte auch ein premium sein.


----------



## azura-black (14. August 2011)

thx.


----------



## D-StreeT (14. August 2011)

fit f.a.f.k 2.3 hinten


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (20. August 2011)

Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel neu


----------



## wofalbruada (20. August 2011)

Hättest lieber mal den Lenker "neu gemacht"


----------



## dermaxx91 (22. August 2011)

sattel--> irgendwann letztes jahr neu 
kratzer--> neu xD
zu doof die bremse abzubekommen--> nich neu 
erste mal gefahren seid nem halben jahr--> neu


----------



## Ikonoklast (25. August 2011)

mein Hobel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. August 2011)

Sehr sehr gut!


----------



## dermaxx91 (25. August 2011)

na was hat sich geändert?


----------



## Ikonoklast (25. August 2011)

Bremse ab. Mit Bremse ist besser!


----------



## dermaxx91 (25. August 2011)

dachte ich auch erst...deshalb hatte ich sie auch wieder dran gemacht...aber mittlerweile war sie:
1. defekt
2. iwi im weg
3. unsinnig xD


----------



## wofalbruada (26. August 2011)

Sorry wenn ich das so dazwischen werfe, aber geht euch das auch so, dass ihr von Leuten dumm angemacht werdet, ob das Rad nicht zu klein für euch wäre!? Und sowas wie: " Du könntest ja gleich mitm Laufrad fahren" und sowas!? Ich hasse es!!!


----------



## Stirni (26. August 2011)

Instant Komaschelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (28. August 2011)

Mach halt mal eben nen Bunnyhop Barspin und danach sag einfach klar und deutlich "fick dich", dann gehen die schon weg i.d.R.


----------



## lennarth (28. August 2011)

abgesehen von stirni scheinen eure mütter die billigsten whores zu sein


----------



## D-StreeT (29. August 2011)

woah die Hurensohnbombe ist gefallen omfg


----------



## Stirni (29. August 2011)

deine mutti die treppe runter?


icksdee


----------



## Crew2010 (30. August 2011)

Funsport: Ihr hat eine Bahn, oder?


----------



## Momo91 (30. August 2011)

Steht nebenbei auch zum Verkauf


----------



## DJ_BMX (9. September 2011)




----------



## wofalbruada (9. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich bin grad auf dein Bike gekommen...


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. September 2011)




----------



## mainfluffy (13. September 2011)

Vorbau gefällt mir nicht sooooo.
Sonst ist es wohl ganz ok. 



Auch ich hab ein Rad. 
Hier mit neuem Lack auf'm Rahmen 

Rahmen..................Federal D.Watt$ 2009
 Gabel.....................Federal 20/20 2009
 Lenker...................Federal 20/20 Lacey 2009
 Vorbau..................Fit D.L.D. 2010
 Kurbel...................Odyssey Twombolt 2011
Felgen...................Odyssey Hazard Lite 2011
 Naben..................Proper Male K7 2011
Reifen vorne..........Maxxis Griffter
Reifen hinten.........KHE Mac 2
 Kettenblatt............DK
 Kette.....................Shadow Interlock V2
 Pedale...................éclat
Griffe....................Animal Edwin De La Rosa
 Barends.................Shadow
Sattel....................Federal 
 Pegs.....................Flybikes
 Mid BB.................Mankind, selfmade
 Steuersatz............FSA
 Speichen..............Salt

 Gewicht...............10,6 kg ohne Bremse, mit 2 Pegs und Drahtreifen
 Rotor und Bremse kommt die Tage wieder dran.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977740]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (13. September 2011)

Gutes Rad, McFluffy.


----------



## Stirni (13. September 2011)

unser heup. das forum formte ihn zu einem stilsicheren,talentierten jungen mann. 
einen großen teil nehmen dabei lennart,ich und rise ein. Talentscouts quasi.


----------



## RISE (13. September 2011)

Sehr gut, das schreib ich in meinen Lebenslauf.


----------



## lennarth (13. September 2011)

und mobbing ist halt doch gut für die persönlichkeitsfindung 


nein malte, geiles rad und dein fahrerisches level wird immer immer besser


----------



## holmar (13. September 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> und mobbing ist halt doch gut für die persönlichkeitsfindung



gab es daran jemals zweifel?


----------



## mainfluffy (15. September 2011)

ich liebe euch doch auch   

danke


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. September 2011)

Mal wieder n Race-bike - mein "neues" "Trainings- und Race- gerät"


----------



## HEIZER (18. Oktober 2011)

Heute kam endlich der neue Rahmen , BSD Trail or Park.


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja bei mir sind auch wieder neue Teile eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOBikerOo (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß , man erkennt net wirklich viel aba trotzdem ma : 
Oldschool


----------



## __Felix__ (19. Oktober 2011)

C0LDnD4RK schrieb:


> Ja bei mir sind auch wieder neue Teile eingetroffen


Bis auf die Farbkombi gut vorallem das HR


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Ja die Farbcombi ist so ne Sache xD


/edit
und noch was neues


----------



## Nicolas.k (30. Oktober 2011)

das ist mein aktuelles bmx


----------



## Xantoy (2. November 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RISE (4. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (10. November 2011)

In Pivotal Version wär der Sattel richtig gut! Was wiegt der Hobel eigentlich?


----------



## RISE (10. November 2011)

Pivotal kommt da nicht dran und es wiegt 10,x kg. Kann ich so genau nicht sagen, aber so grob umrissen 10,5...


----------



## __Felix__ (13. November 2011)

Warum kein Pivotal?


----------



## RISE (13. November 2011)

Ich sehe die Vorteile von Pivotal schon, allerdings finde ich bis auf zwei Ausnahmen jeden erhältlichen Sattel hässlich und ich finde es einfach angenehmer, wenn ich den Sattel auch der Länge nach einstellen kann. 
In erster Linie sind es aber wirklich optische Gründe.


----------



## __Felix__ (13. November 2011)

Dein eines Argument lass ich zählen, die Längenverstellung kann nützlich sein, aber genau deinen Sattel gibt es auch als Pivotalversion:

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=12230&SubCatID=139&sort_var=a


----------



## RISE (13. November 2011)

Ich weiß, nützt mir aber nichts, wenn er nicht in der Länge verstellbar ist.


----------



## D-StreeT (14. November 2011)

Außerdem ist nur der Bezug gleich und die Form nicht. Den als "der selbe nur pivotal" zu bezeichnen ist noch ein Fehler den viele machen.

Ich persönlich bin ein riesen Fan des Eccd und es gibt nichts vergleichbares.

Von der Form kommt der Lo-Bolt näher ran, aber ist halt immernoch die basic pivotal Form:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=12229&SubCatID=139&sort_var=a


----------



## RISE (14. November 2011)

Das stimmt. Zumal ich auch, wenn ich denn schon Pivotal fahren müsste, wohl den Odyssey Aitken nehmen würde.


----------



## Stirni (14. November 2011)

S&M thin seat. 1:1 gleiche form,nur der Bezug _gefällt mir persönlich_ besser.


----------



## D-StreeT (14. November 2011)

Hat der nicht ne Muschi für P-Guts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (14. November 2011)

sir,nein,sir







hatte ihn neben meinem ECCD liegen,selbe form.


----------



## arschkeks (14. November 2011)




----------



## C0LDnD4RK (15. November 2011)

Neues Laufrad vorn und hinten. Hab auch endlich nen neuen Sattel, nur haben die die Sattelstange nicht eingepackt 





















Lenker lackiere ich bald mal schwarz und Sattel ist auch schwarz 

MfG Kai


----------



## Not (16. November 2011)

die arschkeks mühle gefällt mir! 
aber wo is der animal sattel?


----------



## Crew2010 (22. November 2011)

@Arschkeks - Tolles Rad - Brauch man nicht einen andern Driver für die Linke seite, oder passt auch der von rechts?


----------



## arschkeks (24. November 2011)

Die G-Sport Ratchet ist sowohl RHD als LHD fahrbar, SwitchDrive.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dermaxx91 (4. Dezember 2011)

neuer rahmen am start...jetz brauch ich ne schwarze felge vorne


----------



## biker303 (5. Dezember 2011)

dermaxx91 schrieb:


> neuer rahmen am start...jetz brauch ich ne schwarze felge vorne



Ich würde die Felge lassen und eher die kurbeln austauschen

Mir persönlich harmoniert des schon....


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (9. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Mach die Reflektoren aus den Pedalen! Sofort!


----------



## waterfall (10. Dezember 2011)

OLDSCHOOL

Das Bike hat nen Kumpel von mir aufm Schrottplatz gefunden, und es ist schon über 13 Jahre alt! Dann haben wirs ein bisschen aufgemöbelt, ich hab lediglich den Ramen und den Lenker lackiert, für den Rest ist er verantwortlich. UND NEIN MIR GEHÖHRT DIESES FAHRRAD NICHT, UND ICH FINDE DIE AUFKLEBER FURCHTBAR HÄSSLICH


----------



## biker303 (10. Dezember 2011)

aber es sieht gar nicht soo schlecht aus


----------



## waterfall (10. Dezember 2011)

biker303 schrieb:


> aber es sieht gar nicht soo schlecht aus


 


Achja mitlerweile ist der Sattel komplett rausgehebelt, weil eine gewisse Person mit dem Ding von der Halfpipe gefallen ist


----------



## C0LDnD4RK (11. Dezember 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> Mach die Reflektoren aus den Pedalen! Sofort!



Die Pedale sind dir größte sche**e die ich je anem Komplettbike gesehen hab. Aber mir ist auch direkt der Hinterreifen !gerissen!


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Dezember 2011)

waterfall schrieb:


> OLDSCHOOL
> 
> ...es ist schon über 13 Jahre alt!....



Midschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waterfall (17. Dezember 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Midschool


 

ok MIDSCHOOL


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Februar 2012)

schon meins:

vorerst letztes Update. Animal Wedge und Sitzrohr abgeschnitten

Rahmen: Fit Inman Sig Komplettrad (full 4130 Crmo)
Gabel: Fit Shiv V2
Steuersatz: Bsd
Vorbau: Fit BF 
Lenker: Countrybikes 875
Sattelstütze: Animal Wedge Post
Sattel: United Beacon

Antrieb:
Kurbeln: Demolition Medial V2
Achse: Demolition Titan
Lager: Animal Mid BB
Pedale: Flybikes Ruben Graphite
Sprocket: Fit Down low 25t
Kette: Kmc K710 Sl

Vorderrad: 
Nabe: Odyssey V²andero
Felge: Odyssey Quadrant
Reifen: Fit Faf 2,25
Peg: Animal Light

Hinterrad: 
Nabe: Colony Clone 9t
Felge: Alex Supra Dome
Reifen: Fit Faf 2,3
Hubguard: Bsd Jersey Barrier
Peg: Animal Light


----------



## franz.p. (1. Februar 2012)

mein MC afterburner...

*AUßER BETRIEB!*


----------



## RISE (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## holmar (11. Februar 2012)

sind cromlenker schon wieder in? wie die zeit vergeht...


----------



## RISE (11. Februar 2012)

Sind längst auf dem absteigenden Ast. Hab ich auch eigentlich nur gekauft, um während der Fahrt den Sitz der Frisur zu überprüfen.


----------



## holmar (11. Februar 2012)

ein aspekt, der regelmässig zu unrecht unter den tisch fällt!


----------



## mtbeginner (14. Februar 2012)

der hammer RISE! da wird man richtig neidisch, geiles teil!!


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2012)

Danke, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## holmar (15. Februar 2012)

konsequenterweise brauchst du noch einen flaschenhalter für das haarspray!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2012)

Vorerst nicht, mein Friseur hat mir Wachs empfohlen.


----------



## der stimp (12. Mai 2012)

hab mal meine kiste abgelichtet. 
ist mittlerweile aber ein vultus lenker mit cult griffen dran und die chrom profile kurbeln sind weinroten mankind justice gewichen. 
bremse ist auch wieder ab ---> i.punkt....


----------



## D-StreeT (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## Stirni (27. Mai 2012)

Bilder sind allerdings schon 2monate alt.. zurzeit brakeless,weil bremskabel vor kurzem gerissen.


----------



## esp262 (23. Juni 2012)

mein alter solid duke und neuer irgendwas aus Titan


----------



## Jumping_Jonny (5. Juli 2012)

meine 20" Retro-Waffe:


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2012)

mal ein testupdate mit schwarzen parts.


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. September 2012)

T1 Ruben mit so Komponenten von Profile, Terrible One, Flybikes, Fitbikeco, Odyssey, Animal, Bsd, Duo und Kmc, Paar Titanschrauben, Titanachse etc. passt scho einigermaßen


----------



## Svenzon (12. September 2012)

Moin.

Warum nicht mal mein Rad hier 'reinstellen?
Hab' gerade ein paar frische Teile drangeschraubt und find's recht nett für'n alten Sack wie mich:







Facts:


Frame wtp Trust 2008, 100% crmo, darkgrey, TT 20,5"
    Fork wtp Trust 2008, 100% crmo, darkgrey
    Ahead-Set Salt w/ Titan Spacers*
    Stem Salt/wtp, original, Frontload, black
    Bar Season Bike Co. Zenith, chrome, 29" x 8,9"
    Grips Duo Bohan's, gum
    Rearbrake Salt, black
    Brakepads Salt Plus Propeller, titan/clear
    Triangle Proper, white
    Cable Proper linear, black/clear
    Brakelever Salt, black
    Cranks wtp/Salt, 175mm, black
    Sprocket The Shadow Conspiracy Scream, 25T, copper
    Pedals Atomlab Polytech, black/clear
    Rims Alex, chrome rear, black front
    Rimtape Cult, black/white
    Hubs Salt, 10mm/14mm 9T, black
    Tire Demolition Momentum, rear, tanwall, 20"x2,0"
    Tire MAXXIS Grifter EXO, front, kevlar, black, 20"x2,1"
    Seatclamp Manking Archangel, raw
    Seat FitbikeCo., black
    Seatpost FitbikeCo., black
Paar Sachen werden wohl irgendwann noch getauscht...am liebsten hätte ich noch einen leicht gebrauchten Momentum für vorne in 2,2".
Ausserdem poliere/entlacke ich die Kurbeln evtl. oder tausche sie aus, ebenso Vorbau und vielleicht Laufräder.
Mal sehen...


Fahrtechnisch bin ich ein Nerd, von daher ist das so wohl erstmal gut genug für's Erste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## o0YuckFou0o (31. Dezember 2012)

Kurbel kommt noch ne thunderbolt und ein anderer Vorbau,
Lenker muss ich auch noch mal neu Lackieren

fährt sich aber richtig nice


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

_wusste garnicht dass der thread noch existiert 

_ und damit hier mein mankind justice!





Rahmen:      Mankind Justice 21,25"
Gabel:         Countrybikes
Steuersatz:  Salt
Vorbau:       Colony Official Stem
Lenker:        Shadow Vultus Bar 9,5"
Griffe:         Odi Longneck
Kurbel:        Eclat oder Colony, 2-teilig
Kettenbaltt: Black Label
Lager:         Eclat
Sattel:        Eclat- Combo      //superstar padded combo bestellt
Pedale:       Premium
Vorderrad:   NS-Bikes female nabe/KHE BIG-V/KHE mac 2 Falt
Hinterrad:    Colony Clone LHD/Alexrims irgendwas/ KHE mac 2 draht
Gewicht:      schätze unter 9 kilo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sattel und kette sind Bestellt,für die dirt saison ringe ich mit einem rotor


----------



## RISE (31. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelles Bild von meinem. Ich würds gerne mal wieder fahren nach zwei Monaten schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## holmar (31. Dezember 2012)

du hast schon wieder die bremse vergessen...


----------



## RISE (31. Dezember 2012)

Die fällt immer ab, wenn ich sie nicht richtig anbinde. 
Zum Rahmen gabs damals keine Bremssockel dazu, sonst wär das kein Thema. Eine Bremse liegt hier sogar noch rum.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Januar 2013)

das problem mit den bremssockeln hab ich momentan auch noch 

aber eigentlich müssten ja alle schraubbaren passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. Januar 2013)

Auch da gibts mittlerweile leider verschiedene Systeme. Man kann also nicht einfach ein x-beliebiges Set nehmen.


----------



## holmar (3. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ja nur nicht mit panzertape umgehen


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Januar 2013)

Mein erstes BMX.  

Ein paar Sachen kommen noch weg, andere dran, alles fahrbereit machen und dann schau ich mal ob ich mit fahren kann.


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (5. Januar 2013)

Reflektoren ab, linken Bremshebel ab, 
Kettenschutz ab und Sattel runter


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Januar 2013)

Ich sagte ja bereits, "fahrbereit machen".


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (9. Januar 2013)

uuuuuund FERIG!!

der sattel vervollständigt das rad vorerst (fertig ists ja irgendwie nie).

im sommer dann wahrscheinlich noch ne bremse für die trails






Meinungen sind erwünscht


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm, wie ich so sehe sind fröhliche Farben bei den BMX auch nicht mehr so in. 

Hab auch ma an meinem geschräubelt:

Da ich in einer sehr abschüssigen Gegend wohne, will ich dann noch ne Vorderbremse montieren.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (9. Januar 2013)

blaue colony nabe,blaue kurbelspacer und kleine rastadeatils soll schon clean bleiben,die bremse machts dann leider doch immer recht unruhig


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Januar 2013)

Ach, jo stimmt, die Kurbelspacer hätte ich fast übersehen. 

Ich fahre eh nicht auf einem Niveau, bei dem mich eine Vorderbremse stören würde, da kann ich ja wenigstens von den Vorteilen profitieren. Bin ja nur MTB gefahren bis jetzt.


----------



## Blubblz (24. April 2013)

Uuuuhuhuhuu, proll ich auch mal nen bisschen rum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Kann man prima flache Straßen mit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (26. April 2013)

gefällt mir, auch wenn ich selbst kein Bock drauf hätte. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der Trend jetzt dann so in die Richtung gehen könnte. Ultra kurz und wendig für technische Tricks.


----------



## Blubblz (26. April 2013)

Ja, das mag sein. Wird echt alles kürzer. 
Aber ich hab in letzter Zeit vermehrt Lust auf Flat, will mir aber nicht die Möglichkeit nehmen auch mal wo rüber zu rutschen oder mal Minirampe zu fahren. Beim normalen Fahren merkt man den Unterschied auch echt kaum, halt erst wenns nach vorne geht. Aber danke dass es dir gefällt, steckt auch viel Liebe drin.


----------



## Blubblz (1. Juli 2013)

Update! 
Man wartet zwar Ewigkeiten auf Teile, aber ich wollte in erinnerung rufen, dass SBC noch leben.


----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2013)

hab mir, neben meinem flatlandrad, auch mal wieder was für die straße aufgebaut...


----------



## mainfluffy (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## evil_rider (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Februar 2014)

nach langer zeit mal wieder lust aufn kinderrad ,die simpelheit macht echt laune keine gedanken an druckpunkt sag einstellung 650b oder 29 und denn ganzen mtb kramm


----------



## D-StreeT (9. Mai 2014)

Komplett anderes Setup mittlerweile, die Kurbel, Pedale und Barends, sowie Kettenblatt sind aber geblieben


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Mai 2014)

die angelaufenen naben kommen geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blubblz (2. Januar 2015)

Desch brodal, ich hab hier quasi mein eigenes Thema, wie ich das so sehe  Postet mal eure Liebchen, ihr.... ihhhhrr.. na ihr halt.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Januar 2015)

das beste sieht man garnicht


----------



## konsti-d (13. Januar 2015)

die Gabel is komplett rostig? Wär mir zu viel des Guten... leichte Patina ok, aber komplett braun und rau find ich doof. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad eigtl. schon. Vorbau könnte schöner sein von der Form, mir gefallen die gefrästen Streifen nicht, aber..... eigtl. egal 

Aja, Sticker sind ein paar zu viele.


----------



## Blubblz (14. Januar 2015)

Der Sticker aufm Lenker is von Werk aus drauf und das auf dem Steuerrohr ist kein Sticker, sondern ein Stencil von MF DOOM was ich in mühseliger Kleinstarbeit mit der Nagelschere geschnibbelt und dann mit Haftgrund und Klarlack gesprüht habe. Beim Vorbau muss ich dir zustimmen, ich mag die Rillen auch nicht, finde aber die integrierte Staubkappe einfach geil und hab das Teil nur als Ersatz bekommen, weil mein alter Vorbau von SBC kaputt gegangen ist. Und der war wirklich eine Schönheit, laut SBC aber schon über 12 Jahre alt als ich den gekauft habe. Zum Rost muss ich sagen dass ichs auch gern nur leicht hätte, aber Rost hat das nunmal so an sich, dass er nichtmehr aufhört zu rosten. Sieht jetzt je nach Wetterlage anders aus, also je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit etc. War am Tag vorher damit im Regen unterwegs, deshalb isn bisschen dunkel. Schubbert sich bei Hang5's ab dann 
Danke aber für deine Meinung, weiß ich zu schätzen.


----------



## heu20 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute abgeholt und schnell in der Regenpasue ein Bild auf dem Parkplatz, bevor es verladen wurde.

Top Zustand, da nur 3 oder 4 mal gefahren und ein echtes Schnäppchen. Meine neues, gebrauchtes WTP Trust in schickem Dunkelrot.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## R.C. (18. Januar 2015)

heu20 schrieb:


> Top Zustand, da nur 3 oder 4 mal gefahren und ein echtes Schnäppchen.



Das hat ja wirklich nicht einen Kratzer 

Sieht noch immer gleich aus wie vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr - nur mit ein bisschen mehr Kratzern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heu20 (18. Januar 2015)

Der Sattel und die Griffe passen farblich ja mal richtig gut!! Schick!
Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass es keine Kratzer sondern nur Kampfspuren gibt ;-)


----------



## HEIZER (26. März 2015)

Aus alten Teilen mal eines aufgebaut, wenn´s Wetter passt werde ich mal wieder rollen gehen


----------



## D0wnhill (19. Juli 2017)

RoofTop Action


----------



## svennox (25. Juli 2017)

..schönes Foto  ..mal abwarten ob hier.. mal wieder etwas mehr passiert, wäre nett


----------



## _Ronin_ (25. Juli 2017)

Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit, leider nur ein crappy Instagram Bild...


----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juli 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schönes Foto  ..mal abwarten ob hier.. mal wieder etwas mehr passiert, wäre nett



Hopefully,ich werde versuchen auch bissel was zu pushen in Zukunft 

@Ronin,auch Instagram verdient scharfe Bilder 
Nee Spaß Bro,cool dass Du auch was postest


----------



## Pineapplepitzer (3. Januar 2018)

Hier gehts ja voll ab!


----------



## svennox (3. Januar 2018)

Pineapplepitzer schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja voll ab!


----------



## evil_rider (5. Januar 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das hat ja wirklich nicht einen Kratzer
> 
> Sieht noch immer gleich aus wie vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr - nur mit ein bisschen mehr Kratzern



typisches minischlampen bmx


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Januar 2018)

kein bmx im Fuhrpark geht garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

